# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Fallout Equestria: Blooms Of War. (IC 2)

## igordragonian

We continue from-
https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...ing(IC)/page50

Useful NPC List (Updated.)
*Spoiler: Full Fledged Echidnian Knights And... others.*
Show



*Greeda* 28/28 HP +8 to attack. *Mutated* to be Large (exausted for now)

*Gengar*Greeda's little brother, and a Captain. More open minded then most goats, despite or maybe because of his age.

*Life Knife-*  Unicorn nurse mare. Priestess of Sombra level 2 Abbysal Domain 9/9

*Greez* the goeey cousin of Greeda and Gengar. The favorite of the current Archtemplar.* Mutated.*

*General Nemesis-* BIG and powerful warrior pony. The leader of the Monster Hunters. Enslaved by Greez, who control her daughter. *Mutated* with useless butterfly wings

*Vendeta* Nemesis's daughter. Enslaved by the Sympathy collar of Greez, weaker from the registration process.

*Dr. Gregorr.* Middle aged goat doctor. A failure, as he relied too much on the computer, instead of his own skills. On a journey to redeem himself. Exausted. *Mutated* to be a fungai colony host. Stinky.  9/10

*Khitty* Pregnant changling queen. The Archtemplar's lover and a wizard with leaning to transformation spells. 20/20 hp.







*Spoiler: The Squire Squad*
Show



Gruff the leader of the squad. Around Greeda's age. One of the most popular young males.
Greeda used to have a crush on him. 
HP 14/14 AC 16 +4 to attacks. Have second wind. Exausted. *Mutated to lose consitatuion*. Also. _infected phase 1_
Doc's faction



Grape a close friend to Greeda if goats would have recongnized the word. A fan musician. Hate armors. Very populat with males. Currently "date" Gruff
HP 12/12 AC 13 +3 to attack proficent musician has guidance cantrip and 1d4 inspiration _infected_
Doc's faction


Gasoline another totaly-not-friend of Greeda. Mechanic/artificer and a fan poet.
HP 9/9 AC 16 +1 To attack. Exausted. *Mutated* to have changling transformation. _infected phase 2_
Doc's faction


Glroia Fan of books- both taste and studying. Secretly write fanfics about prewar Echidnian heroes. She work at logistics, but to maintain face ALSO work as a regular Squire Overworking herself.
HP 8/8 13 AC +2 to attack. Exausted.

```
infected phaae 2
```

 Seeing better then ever!
Doc's faction


Genicka- She isn't as angry, as many goats but she is quite sassy. Her parents were bio technicians. She try to study their work.
Stats- 8/8 hp. AC 14 +1 to attack. Proficent in Arcane. 1 cantrip, 1 level 1 wizard spell
Doc's faction



Golly a bit dorky. A movie editor hobbist. Were actually the teacher's pet. Her voice is sweet but her snark is spicey. (not anymore) Secretly date Geez. Use scythe. Not an armor user
HP 11 AC 14 +2 to attack
Doc's faction

Geez Apathic guy. Sarcastic. his most used line is:"Geez. You think?" he isnt very popular. But he actually work hard. (not anymore) Secretly date Golly
HP 8/8 AC 12 +1 to attack
Doc's Faction

Gore sadistic. Explosive. Very competative, especialy againt Gruff. Pyromaniac with fire abilities.
HP: 11 AC 16 +3 to attack. Cantrip 1 lvl 1 spell slot.
Greez's faction

Grump is physicly weak, and compesate for it,by being rude and complain a lot. Wear the armor despite not bejng proficent with it.
HP 7/7 AC 15 -1 to attack. all actions done in disavnatage.
Greez's Faction

Gru sadistic. Mentaly... challenged. Drug addict. Very violent. Very streotypical goat. Wear a armor to heavy for his strengh. His parents are ashamed of him.
Stats- 9/9 hp AC 16 +2 to attack
Greez's Faction. 


Gregoria Grimm. Serious. Cold. Believe eldritch magic will catapult her status. Hate Greeda. Perfectionist
HP 7/7 AC 13 +2 to attack. 3 cantrips 2 lvl 1 spells
Greez's Faction [indected phase 1]

Gorge  Grimm. considered the ugliest. Bullied by his sister Gregoria. His genetics seemed to revret to Pre-Grogar's return.
Silent. Try to stay out of trouble. Smoke a lot.
HP 5/7 AC 12 +0 to attack everything he does with.. disavntage at everything, as he is blind and mute. *Mutated*_infected phase 2_ 





3/6 medical kits.




> Probably a normal day with their family. Doc tuned out the argument from his ears for now. His wings half-folded, covering part of each ear, but not really blocking any sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "It's okay, Greeda," Doc whispers gently to her as he clears his mind. One wing brushed against Greeda as if to pay her okay. Or maybe it was just a muscle twitching? Hard to say, Doc was still trying to control them.
> 
>  A funny thought came to mind-- with his wings Doc could hover when speaking with Greeda instead of always looking up at the big goat. Heh heh, this made Doc smile.
> 
> ...



Doc can her the sharp and clenched teeth grit against each other.
_'I understand. As it is, what you are doing is very impressive. You are more or less alone, and you did so much, already. I am happy I have found your soul- it shined so bright I could see and grab it.' 

As for Eve- It's near impossible to truly kill entities like her and me. I am certain, the Alicorntopians would have, if it was possible by skill and magic alone.'

_

When Doc ask, it's as if someone closed the Oven. The parallel of hanging the phone. It's so cold!
But after near a minute, he feel the presence back, warming him again.

_'Yes.'_ she answer sharply.
_'It's not a name, nor reincarnation of mine, I am proud of.'_
The heat grow.
_'Are they still teaching those pretty lies at the Stables?'_

----------


## DigoDragon

> Gruff the leader of the squad. Around Greeda's age. One of the most popular young males.
> Greeda used to have a crush on him. 
> HP 14/14 AC 16 +4 to attacks. Have second wind. Exausted. *Mutated to lose consitatuion*. Also. _infected_
> Doc's faction


Infected?  :Small Eek: 





> Doc can her the sharp and clenched teeth grit against each other.
> _'I understand. As it is, what you are doing is very impressive. You are more or less alone, and you did so much, already. I am happy I have found your soul- it shined so bright I could see and grab it.'_


Doc wasn't sure if she was sincere. Usually a pony that grits their teeth is mad and trying not to show it. Doc took a deep breath. 

"I... I will earn your approval with deeds. You have helped me a lot so far, and it is only fair to use the gifts you've given me to bring you satisfaction." Doc winced. Satisfaction? Why did he use that word? Ugh, he felt kinda derpy dumb now, but he just lived with what he said. Maybe she knew what he meant.





> When Doc ask, it's as if someone closed the Oven. The parallel of hanging the phone. It's so cold!
> But after near a minute, he feel the presence back, warming him again.
> 
> _'Yes.'_ she answer sharply.
> _'It's not a name, nor reincarnation of mine, I am proud of.'_
> The heat grow.
> _'Are they still teaching those pretty lies at the Stables?'_


Doc shivered. "Lies? What do you mean you were not proud of that... name? I do not understand?"

----------


## igordragonian

(Gruff coughed something green earlier. But.. many things have happened.)

the heat rise.
_"As Celestia... I was fool. Weak. Naive. It might have been my longest reiacaration, but I have spoiled you, my little ponies. You grew soft. Our army was just for show. They werent prepared when Grogar came back."_

----------


## DigoDragon

> (Gruff coughed something green earlier. But.. many things have happened.)


(Ah. I really did not remember that)





> the heat rise. _"As Celestia... I was fool. Weak. Naive. It might have been my longest reiacaration, but I have spoiled you, my little ponies. You grew soft. Our army was just for show. They werent prepared when Grogar came back."_


Doc sweats a little bit. "Oh, I see... I... well you loved us and wanted us to live peaceful, happy lives under your sun. There's no shame in that... but, I understand your point. This outside world is cruel and harsh. I've had to fight for my life many times. I... We will learn to defend ourselves from the dangers out here. I will do everything in my power to ensure ponies rebuild stronger than before so that we will not be conquered."

----------


## igordragonian

(I didnt made huzza out of it. It was a small line during the combat at the Genetic Pool.)

The heat flare up. If it was physical, Doc might have recieved burn scars at this point.
_"It is shame! Your pony allies were slaughtered the moment you crawled out of your little capsule of naivity! Prosperity's incompotence has killed them!"_
But then tone down, to being almost cozy.
She near purring, Doc can sort of sense an invisble foreleg storoking his back.
_"Yes! Yes! My little pony"_ she cooe.
_"You understand! Unlike Prosperity, you adapt. You change, devolp and grow strong! You are a good little pony!"_
Doc can feel.. somepony breath in his ear, and most certianly feel being petted.
_"Now I go by the name Daybreaker!"_ the name hit diffrent then Celestia.
Celestia always felt.. motherly. Secure.
Daybreaker was strong. Feminine.. but in more sultry then nurturing.
_"You are the right pony at the right place. Alongside General Nemesis, you can do it. But..are you ready? Ready to follow me as Daybreaker?"_

----------


## DigoDragon

> The heat flare up. If it was physical, Doc might have received burn scars at this point. _"It is shame! Your pony allies were slaughtered the moment you crawled out of your little capsule of naivity! Prosperity's incompetence has killed them!"_


Doc wanted to defend Prosperity. She didn't know the surface would be like this... but maybe she should have known? Maybe the Overmare should have scouted the surface first with security alone before just opening up and letting Doc and his friend wander without proper gear.

Doc didn't like dwelling on how his team died. Blaming anyone back home wasn't going to fix that, but he could prevent anyone else from getting killed by the goats. He must protect his Stable!





> But then tone down, to being almost cozy.
> She near purring, Doc can sort of sense an invisible foreleg stroking his back. _"Yes! Yes! My little pony"_ she cooed. _"You understand! Unlike Prosperity, you adapt. You change, develop and grow strong! You are a good little pony!"_
> 
> Doc can feel.. somepony breath in his ear, and most certainly feel being petted. _"Now I go by the name Daybreaker!"_ the name hit different then Celestia. Celestia always felt.. motherly. Secure.
> Daybreaker was strong. Feminine.. but in more sultry then nurturing.


Doc blushed a little; he wasn't expecting her to touch him with such a comfortable attitude. She wasn't Celestia, that was for sure. But she also wasn't so... how could Doc describe this? If Celestia was like a mother, "Daybreaker" was more like an older ex mare friend that he was still friends with. Hmm, Doc should introduce her to Mirror... well, she's dead too, isn't she? 

Geez, everything about this conversation brought up conflicting emotions.





> _"You are the right pony at the right place. Alongside General Nemesis, you can do it. But..are you ready? Ready to follow me as Daybreaker?"_


Doc nodded. "I... Yes. Yes I will follow you. I will defend my ponies. We will rise up and take back Equestria."

(LOL, this feels like Doc became Anakin in episode 3)

----------


## igordragonian

From the outside, Doc is quits the sensational sight- nodding, sweating,and now even recloil as if he is being petted.

Greeda:"What is going on? Gregorr! Do something!"

Dr.Gregorr feel again the feeling he despise- helplessness.

Khitty take a small note and write in 

Life Knife look amazed.
"Hush! His goddess interact with him!"

Greeda frown.  "How do you this is a goddess?'
Life Knife:"Look at his face."


Greeda frown even more, ready to ram Doc back to the real world.
"No!" Life Knife hiss.
 "If the contact cut out by force, no telling what would happen to his mind! He might turn into a vegtable!'

Greeda snored but stopped- as Doc was engulfed by a tower of flames.
"DOC!!!" She yelled.


---

https://youtu.be/OPlK5HwFxcw

https://media.istockphoto.com/videos...2028?s=640x640

Doc find himself in a dimension of.. fire? Sun?
It hot beyond comperhension. It first, Doc feel like he is burning to ash right away, but... certain coolness cover him, protecting him from the majority of the heat.

Is this.. space? Are those stars?
No.
Those are eyes... dozens of eyes that belong to pony shaped entities. Were the transparent, or were they the cosmic fire?
https://derpicdn.net/img/2021/7/9/2652176/medium.png
The choir came from them... voices of lounging.
All their eyes glared with desire and admire toward a tall mare who walked toward Doc.

Day Breaker welcome Doc with a wide and predatory smile.
https://i.pinimg.com/originals/75/64...dd8f7878e6.png

Daybreaker hoovered over Doc with her height, taller then Greeda. It seems like she was taller, period.
Who pony, Doc would Doc compare her, she seemed just to be better as defination.

She levitate a blade.
*"Kneel."* she commanded with assertivness, expecting a complete obdience at this point.

----------


## DigoDragon

> From the outside, Doc is quits the sensational sight- nodding, sweating,and now even recloil as if he is being petted.


His wings also seemed to move independently; as if to protect Doc from being touched, or maybe as a foal pegasus learning to move for the first time? They quivered, flapped, twitched with excitement...





> She levitate a blade. *"Kneel."* she commanded with assertiveness, expecting a complete obedience at this point.


Unlike the Echidna knight ceremony before, this time Doc did not feel hesitation and doubt. Only the heat of flames, filling him with thoughts of determination and... a little bit of fear on top of that. He watched the Seraphim around him, creatures he never seen before, nor heard of except in some old books a friend had. He wasn't a religious pony, but maybe it's not too late to start believing in something? He kneeled down in front of Daybreaker, bowing his head.

"Your eminence."

It was the most respectful thing he could think of.

*Spoiler: Rolls to study the scene*
Show

Perception: (1d20+2)[*6*]
Religion: (1d20+1)[*18*]
History: (1d20+1)[*17*]
Arcana: (1d20+1)[*18*]

----------


## igordragonian

The scene hit Doc with awe, and he cant notice anything beyond the alicorn infront of him and the countless Seraphim ponies around:
How ever, Doc remember a wierd Pre-Megaspell mental *Spoiler: Lore Dump*
Show

health study:
As part of his studies, Doc has read before about 'The madness plague'. The subject might have been weird and curiouse, but it was written in a very dry style, and most of it wasn't relevant to is activity in the vault. The documents were also very skeptical and critical.

Before the War, religion wasn't exactly a thing in Equestria.
Ponies swore and cursed in Celestia's name,  but other then that, the alicorns were more of an eternal celebrities then deities in the public eye.
But then the Echidnian Empire has attacked, and the ponies who have mostly known peace for centuries- maybe millenias, and when not, great heroes have fought against their enemies-
But the Echidnians were too much: Well oiled organized military built upon the remains of the Storm King's Legion. 
And there were more reasons, why the alicorns and the heroes of Equestria couldn't stop it on their own.

The horrors of war have hitted the ponies the hardest, and unexpected behaviors started to occur: Some went to debauchery, but more and more soldiers and after that, citizens as well, have gathered for prayers and ceremonies.
At first the princesses have opposed this phenomenon- But no matter how much they have tried to repress those behaviors, and at some point even to send the ring leaders to asylums- this religious fever just grew.
After few month, the princesses decided to stop resisting, but neither to support it. But, it let the believers go wild and more wild:
The siege of Los Pegasus were more worse then most sieges- it was a city of entertainment and gambling, with very low resources of it's own, once the enemy besieged the city, starvation began in matter of a week. 
In three weeks, there already reports of cannibalism. 
At the fourth week of the siege, the unicorn brothers Flim and Flam have sacrificed 13 babies, on live TV. 'To summon the power of the princesses'
The four princesses, despite the odds have pushed through the besieging army to stop the madness. 
It's unclear, whether Flim and Flam tricked the princesses into believing there were a baby sacrifice, or if Flim&Flam has tricked the princesses into believing the sacrifice was false- some trickery have occurred.
'It worked-didn't it?' they have claimed, though Princess Cadance have lost a wing during this battle.
Celestia and Luna have agreed to accept their role as deities,  and since then, a weird chance was recorded: none unicorn ponies all of the sudden were reported to channel powers never seen before.
Celestia and Luna have established churches, Flim&Flam were the heads of Celestia's church.
Weirder and weirder reports have arrived from the battlefields- about burning ponies, with circling sets of eyes, punishing the enemy with flame and gore.
the documents assume, it was sort of new way to channel Celestia's power to more ponies. 
And the studies, were focused about ponies's need in security, and the faith that somepony watch over them, and that why they are easily prone to personality cult, and measures need to be taken so Overmares won' go tyrannical.

But now.. was it truly a madness plague?




Daybreaker, has kissed the sword, and then leaned it's blade on Doc's right shoulder.
'Repeat the Tenets I shall teach you, little pony. This is your oath, those tenets shall be the light of your path,' she command.

*-Illumination. I will bring the light of the heavens to the mortals of the world, and they shall come to know Princess Daybreaker through me.*

Daybreaker wait for Doc to repeat the oath, and then lift the sword, lean it's tip against Doc's forehead.
*Elimination. I am a warrior, and I dedicate my life to Princess Daybreaker; I will burn her foes like trees in a forest.'*
After Doc repeat that, Daybreaker move the sword to the left shoulder of Doc- his forehead and right shoulder, glow with her sun cutie mark symbol.

*'Perfection. I will hone myself, bringing glory to Daybreaker by becoming a perfect being. Those around me will be struck with awe and wonder by my similarity to the Daybreaker.'*

Now the sword moved to Doc's chest, just above the heart, while his left shoulder now also bared the sun cutie mark.
*'Ascension. I dedicate my life to one day joining the alicorns. To this end, I shall do all things in my power to ensure that my life is measured in great deeds. If I am to die, let it be in a blaze of heroism worthy of Daybreaker. This is my solemn Oath, my Vow of Ascension.'*

Daybreaker move the sword away, cupping Doc's chin.
'On your hooves. Rise, Sir. Vardo Wagon. Paladin, Champion Of The Unconqured Sun.'

----------


## DigoDragon

Doc repeated the tenants as commanded. His wings twitched as he spoke, but remained mostly folded, as if nervous to unfold in front of Daybreaker. When she cupped his chin, Doc squinted a bit from the head on his face. It was almost like staring into a furnace. He stood up, took in a deep breath.

"My lady of the sun, I am ready to go forth and reclaim this land for your ponies. I will teach them to rise up and we shall return to the surface to build a new nation under your sun." Doc was just saying what he felt from his heart. He wanted his family to live safely on the land, just like he and Prosperity dreamed of it for so many months Planned it for weeks. He wanted to see everyone safe and happy on the surface. It was time to leave the stable and reclaim Equestria.

----------


## igordragonian

"Good. Very good." Daybreaker smile, almost purring.
"Remember- now, you are MY little pony." the flaming alicorn cooe, and lean down, nuzzling Doc, and leave a kiss on his muzzle, right above the lips.
Not exactly a lover's kiss, not exactly not.
Seraphim ponies swarm Doc as Daybreaker lean up again.
Everything turn white hot.
*******

The more the Echidnians and others, glare at the tower of flames, they notice it made from pony-things with circling eyes. Most stare in awe.
Even Gengar and Greez stop thier bickering and glare.

Khitty hummed and written notes.

Life Knife smiled and cackled.
"She alive! She truly is!'

Vendeta stare.
"....Princess? HIM? You have picked a little shameless concubine and not ME?!" she growl.


Dr.Gregorr just look sad.
"Here goes... a real doctor.' he bop his bell, make it chime sadly.

Greeda look terrified and helpless and tears escape rebelliousally.
"SHUTUP!' she beh at Gregorr.

Gru laugh. ",What? Are you crying? Such a big goat like you?! Over a puny pony? Behahaha!'

(I rolled outside the forum to make it flow)
Greeda beh even angried.
'SHUTUPSHUTUPSHUTUP!" and headslam him-
one of his horns crushed to dust, a scary cracking noise is her from his skull, blood burst from his nose and mouth, alongside few teeth as he get crushed down.

(Greeda headbutted him doing exactly 9 hp-so he is now at hp 0)

With a sigh, the Seraphim dissapate away.
Doc is there. Glowing with marks-
But Greeda doesnt care.
"DOC!" she sob and pounce him for a hug, not realizing her size and weight!
All Doc can see is the purple-grey coat of Greeda!


----

Do a saving throw DC 17!
You may pick which ability aproriatly-
If he try to dodge- dexterity.
If he try to accept the hug, just not to get crushed, roll with strengh.
Simply going along, and endure it- constiation


(1d6)[*2*](2) damage at failure.

----------


## DigoDragon

Doc wakes up to getting crushed by a big goat.

"Ack! Greeda! You're crushing my ribs!" Doc's wings start flapping uselessly as he tries to push away from the pounce, but Greeda has his forelegs pinned, making it impossible to break free on strength alone. "Greeda!"

----------


## igordragonian

Greeda get up with a gasp.
"....Sorry..." she offer him a foreleg to help him up.
"....You.. are alive." she say with a relief.

Vendeta aporach angerly.
"Why? Why would you be alive?" she demand.
Greeda glare daggers at Vendeta.

Meanwhild Dr. Gregorr jump to strabilize Gru.

----------


## DigoDragon

> Greeda get up with a gasp.
> "....Sorry..." she offer him a foreleg to help him up.
> "....You.. are alive." she say with a relief.
> 
> Vendetta approach angerly.
> "Why? Why would you be alive?" she demand.
> Greeda glare daggers at Vendetta.


Doc takes the offered foreleg and gets up. His wings spread out to help him balance, brushing up against the two mares. He quickly retracted his wings. "Oh, sorry. Wings are still... their own thing. But, uh, yeah I'm alive. Why wouldn't I be? I was meditating and... did... did something happen to me?"

He was definitely having a vision, and so he didn't know if maybe his cutie mark was glowing weird colors again.





> Meanwhild Dr. Gregorr jump to strabilize Gru.


"What happened to Gru? He looks like someone hit him with a really big hammer. Is he going to be okay?"

----------


## igordragonian

"You were on fire!" Greeda beh.
Bendeta loam over Doc.
"Daybreaker has visited you! The Seraphim have covered you! You should have been pile of ash!"

Greeda push her.
"Beh off!"
Greez with a frown get close.
*"Greeda has attacked Gru. I think I will be justified to order Vendeta to slay the traior goat'* point at Greeda


Gengar move close to Greez.
"NO!"

----------


## DigoDragon

> "You were on fire!" Greeda beh.
> Bendeta loam over Doc.
> "Daybreaker has visited you! The Seraphim have covered you! You should have been pile of ash!"
> 
> Greeda push her.
> "Beh off!"


"I was on fire?" Doc asked. He looked himself over to check for burns, but didn't see any. When the two mares start arguing, Doc gets in between them and spreads his wings.

 "Please don't fight! Not here. I am fine. I didn't get burned because Daybreaker came to me in a vision; I am still a little confused, but if you know about the Seraphim, miss Nemesis, I'd be happy to talk about it after we are all safely out of this giant killer brain. Can we agree on that?"





> Greez with a frown get close.
> *"Greeda has attacked Gru. I think I will be justified to order Vendetta to slay the traitor goat'* point at Greeda
> 
> Gengar move close to Greez.
> "NO!"


"I second what Gengar said. I'm sure Greeda was justified in fighting off Gru," Doc said. "He is kind of a jerk and probably said something that angered her. Maybe if we all stopped taking verbal shots at each other, we could work together better."

Doc checked Gru and tries to stabilize him with a medical kit. 

Medicine (1d20+3)[*17*]

----------


## igordragonian

Nemesis frown.
*General Nemesis'* the big mare correct him. 
Greeda nod slowly.

Life Knife, crawl behind Doc, glaring at his cutie mark, that still glowed.


Gregorr's stench distracted a bit, but Doc has managed to stabalize Gru.

Greez  clench his teeth. '... He was just teasing.'

Greeda roll her eyes.
'We are Echidnians. Since when, are we expected to forgive such things?'

----------


## DigoDragon

> Nemesis frown. *General Nemesis'* the big mare correct him. 
> Greeda nod slowly.
> 
> Life Knife, crawl behind Doc, glaring at his cutie mark, that still glowed.


"_General_ Nemesis, sorry," Doc corrected himself. He glanced up at her, then to Greeda. He hopes those two don't start a fight because there's no way anyone can stop that much mare. He finishes the first aid bandaging with Dr. Gregorr. "Thanks, Dr. G. Alright, Gru is stabilized. We'll carry him at the back of the group and hopefully he'll come to later. What we could..."

Doc glances at Life Knife. His left wing gently patted her on the back. 

"Uh... you're making it weird. Is there something you want to say or ask? And no, I don't know why it's glowing."






> Greez  clench his teeth. '... He was just teasing.'
> 
> Greeda roll her eyes. 'We are Echidnians. Since when, are we expected to forgive such things?'


"She makes a good point, Greez. That does seem the Echidnian way... unless maybe you want to try it the pony way where we respect each other's feelings?" Doc asked Greez. He tilts his head, waiting for Greez's answer.

----------


## igordragonian

Gru is barely awake.
Life Knife cackle a bit.
"I am.. just curiouse how.. intimate was she with you? I have... fond memories from the time King Sombra has noticed me'

Both Greeda and Nemesis look angry and jealuse, but each of them for other reason.


Greez grit his teeth.
"Again with the pony mind games! You openly worshipping the one who devoted herself to genocide and destroy us! You are making the squires to behave wierd-" and gesture toward Golly and Geez nuzzling each other and being openly lovey dovey.

"And worse- your friendship is a literal disease!" and gesture at Gloria who cough... something green and gooey.

He want to tap on Doc's chest, but Greeda push herself between them.

Greez back off but continue:"Yes  We only got a stinky geneticly defected doctor-" and spit at Gregorr.
"We need you, little pony, to FIX the brainroot. That why we are allowing you to breath-but it doesnt give you any authority!"

Gengar jump in.
"He work with me and Greeda! And so far he already has saved more Ecidnians then you did!"

----------


## DigoDragon

> Gru is barely awake.


In Doc's professional opinion, this is better than being dead. Much improvement!





> Life Knife cackle a bit.
> "I am.. just curious how.. intimate was she with you? I have... fond memories from the time King Sombra has noticed me'


Doc considered how much he should say about his encounter with Daybreaker. He decides not to give her too many details right now. "Well, it was a pretty personal conversation. When we survive this, maybe I'll share some details if you really want to know."





> Both Greeda and Nemesis look angry and jealous, but each of them for other reason.


Most stallions might like being fought over back at the stable, but the mares there weren't huge, hulking warriors that could easily crush him if he were on their bad side. Yikes.





> Greez grit his teeth. "Again with the pony mind games! You openly worshipping the one who devoted herself to genocide and destroy us! You are making the squires to behave wierd-" and gesture toward Golly and Geez nuzzling each other and being openly lovey dovey.
> 
> "And worse- your friendship is a literal disease!" and gesture at Gloria who cough... something green and gooey.
> 
> He want to tap on Doc's chest, but Greeda push herself between them.
> 
> Greez back off but continue:"Yes  We only got a stinky geneticly defected doctor-" and spit at Gregorr.
> "We need you, little pony, to FIX the brainroot. That why we are allowing you to breathe, but it doesn't give you any authority!"
> 
> ...


"Sounds like jealousy to me, but you can think whatever you want. We're not going to finish this quest bickering about my ideals of friendship," Doc says, backing off. He is choosing not to escalate a fight.

He goes over to Gloria and tries to help her out, studying the goop she threw up to see what he can do to make her feel better.

"Gengar, prepare to lead this group forward again in a few minutes. Greeda, could you be a dear and help carry Gru? Let me check on Gloria first. The Brainroot sickness is contagious to goats so we can't stay her too long."

----------


## igordragonian

(bad side or bed side? ehhhhhhh? :p)


Knife Life relucantly agree.
Greez snarl. Cant find a retort. He look at Nemesis. Considering to command her to slaughter his rivals here and now.

Gloria doesn't show extreme symptoms beyond the exaustion she recieved from the mutation.
Checking her chest, he can hear "wet" breathes, something similiar to lungs infection. But something is off...

he remember group of lambs, those who played the ball.. some of them had green spot, and some of them has coughed green goo.

Surface check doesnt give Doc much details about the goo- he never seen such a thing, it would require lab tests.
Gloria say:"There are more beside me"
(How exactly Doc check her? Mostly.. safety measures?)

Gengar shake his head to Doc. "Half of us are exausted, we have injured soldiers. And what ever we face might be tougher to deal with."


Gregort add. "We also wanted to analys our findings so far"

----------


## DigoDragon

> (bad side or bed side? ehhhhhhh? :p)


(Depends if I want to make a dodge roll or Constitution save versus massive damage to Doc's hip) XD





> Gloria doesn't show extreme symptoms beyond the exhaustion she received from the mutation. Checking her chest, he can hear "wet" breathes, something similar to lungs infection. But something is off...
> 
> he remember group of lambs, those who played the ball.. some of them had green spot, and some of them has coughed green goo.
> 
> Surface check doesn't give Doc much details about the goo- he never seen such a thing, it would require lab tests.
> Gloria say:"There are more beside me"
> (How exactly Doc check her? Mostly.. safety measures?)


Doc does remember the lambs! Gloria has caught the same illness they got. Doc doesn't have a clinic to use, he can only check the obvious by looking in her throat, nose, and ears. The first aid kits only got basic tools, right?

Actually, maybe Doc has something else he can try.

Doc calls Gregorr over to him. "Doctor, what chemicals do you have on you? I have something that might be useful in treating this illness."

Doc has the honey he got from his changeling friend. He knew that it could do more than heal but he needed a lab and the right chemicals to refine the  honey.





> Gengar shake his head to Doc. "Half of us are exausted, we have injured soldiers. And what ever we face might be tougher to deal with."
> 
> Gregort add. "We also wanted to analyze our findings so far"


Doc considered their argument. "Okay, well I want to try something with Gregorr to treat Gloria, so if we're going to camp here, everyone get into shifts to watch out for danger while the others sleep."

----------


## igordragonian

Khityy meanwhile creeping on Golly and Geez, licking her fangs and does.. insect purring sound.


Gregorr's eyes widen.
*"Honey?! This is amazing! It's one of the only things I know how process! It's part of the Echidnian medical training!"*
so happy he can be of use.

Gloria lower her head and cough.
"Should I herd the other infected? I guess we should stay away-" *cough* "from the others."


Gengar nod. "I think we will pick two guards from both... groups"

Greez wave. "Nonesense. My herd are healthy and well. We can handle it"

----------


## DigoDragon

Doc nods to doctor Gregorr. "Good, start now with a sample of Gloria's spit to see if we can cure this illness."

He turns to Gloria, "Yes, you and anyone else infected needs to camp over here, away from the others in case it's spread through your breathing."

Finally, he frowns at Greez. "No. Both teams will share a joint watch. I trust you about as far as I can headbutt you."

----------


## igordragonian

Doctor Gregorr, stinky and happy- he can prove his worth as a doctor!
He unpack the mobile lab: a folding desk, set of vials, empty and some filled with the specific chemicals. Syrienges, and chemical equipment. 
The resources are relativly limited- but they can work with that!
It would take him probably about 10-15 minutes to set the lab to an operational state.


Khitty add from afar.
"You know. Golly and Geez could help me create more honey."

"Golly. No way!" Golly say.
"Geez. For some reason I am not thrilled over the idea"



Meanwhile-

Geeez cackle. "Is that so? Fine, but-" he notice something... intresting.


Gloria has her own situation, she herded, Gruff- "I am fine!" he try to insist and keep a strong front,  both for his current lover, Grape and his first love... Greeda.
Gruff vomit something green, looking pale and weak.
But Gloria having none of it.
"Come." she bite his ear and drag him.

Next is Gorge. Gregorria Grimm has touched him- did she hugged him?
"Fine. Take him, I was about to kill him anyway. Useless thing. I couldnt even sacrafice him."
Gloria shake her head. "It's not as simple. You were in contact with him. So..."



Greez yell and point. "Look! All the infected are the goats who bought into the pony's lies! Friendship is literaly a disease! 


Gengar sigh. 
"I'l handle the security, Doc. I think you got enough job to do as a doctor" the young goat say.

----------


## DigoDragon

> Khitty add from afar. "You know. Golly and Geez could help me create more honey."
> 
> "Golly. No way!" Golly say.
> "Geez. For some reason I am not thrilled over the idea"


"We'll discuss more honey later," Doc says. "First need to be sure it'll work as a cure."





> Greez yell and point. "Look! All the infected are the goats who bought into the pony's lies! Friendship is literally a disease!


"Or maybe they're all allergic to your lies now that they know the truth!" Doc arguing back.





> Gengar sigh. "I'll handle the security, Doc. I think you got enough job to do as a doctor" the young goat say.


Doc continues to stare at Greez for another 3 seconds like he's ready to fight him, but he backs down thanks to Gengar.

"Okay. I'll work with Dr. Gregorr. Thanks... I really wish I had a dependable brother like you growing up."

Doc salute Gengar with a wing, but his wing moved too fast and smack Doc on the forehead. He pushes his wing back down and salutes with a hoof this time. Then he trots over to Gloria to help coral all the sick together for testing.

----------


## igordragonian

Gengar give a small smile to Doc. He doesnt  dare to express more then that.


Greez and other goats snicker at Doc's wing fail.

Georgia frown.
"Your secretary want to take me with the other infected!"

Gloria:"...Isnt it the standard protocol, sir?" she ask.
"She has hugged Gorge who was confirmed to be-" she cough something green.
"infected"

Gore- https://derpicdn.net/img/2020/11/19/2491662/medium.png
get there, and stand by Gregoria.
 "She wasnt getting friendly. She is FINE."
he tap his bell, and flame cover his horns 
"But please. TRY and take her."

----------


## DigoDragon

> Georgia frown.
> "Your secretary want to take me with the other infected!"
> 
> Gloria:"...Isn't it the standard protocol, sir?" she ask.
> "She has hugged Gorge who was confirmed to be-" she cough something green.
> "infected"
> 
> Gore- https://derpicdn.net/img/2020/11/19/2491662/medium.png
> get there, and stand by Gregoria.
> ...


"Yes, this is standard protocol to curb an infection from spreading," Doc agrees with Gloria. "Look, if this disease is infectious, then you might of caught it from touching Gorge. And we know Gorge has it. This is just a precaution so we don't all get infected. We can keep you separate from the confirmed cases. If you don't show symptoms after a full rest, you can return to the main group."

Doc turned to Gore. "Before you go threatening everyone, remember that I have a bigger goat. All I'm asking is for Georgia to sit away from the uninfected for a few hours to ensure she doesn't have it. But if you enjoy coughing up this mysterious green stuff, then it's on you." Doc points to the green stuff that Gloria coughed.

His left wing twitched angrily.
Persuasion: (1d20+5)[*15*]


"Come, Gloria, I want to examine your throat and study this stuff so we can work out a cure for you. You did good, rounding up everyone else." Doc goes to gather the sick ones that listened and will begin exams. He wonders if ponies can be infected. Well, there's three in the group, so if that is possible, it shouldn't be long until he finds out.

Medicine (1d20+4)[*19*]
Perception (1d20+2)[*9*]

----------


## igordragonian

Gore snarling, but Gregorria  sigh.
  "It whatever, Gore. Yes. This pony might be to blame for this... but we dont have enough evidene. Let's play along- when I'll be shown to be fine, this will be a proof that Greez was right."


Gore isnt pleased, but combined efforts of Doc, with Gregorria sort of refusing Gore's protection, and he go away.
For now.


Gregorria do take her own spot and start open books and notebooks.



Gloria wishper to Doc. "Maybe.. we should infect her." she offer.


She nod, and being probanly one of the best patients Doc ever had- she intuativly understand what Doc need, she fulfill his orders perfectly, and can summarize what she feel quite accuratly.
Calm and collected she try her best to be useful. She also act as well... secretary, and take notes of Doc's findings in very organized diagrams and lists.
)If Doc use Gloria's notes for analys or actions of this nature, he got an advantage)


Gasoline try to joke around, and keep shapeshifting- mostly to medium sized Greeda and trying to tease Doc. 
Her flirts and jokes fall flat when she cough green goo.

Gorge is the most problematic, mute and blind, it cant be clear if he misunderstand Doc, or refuse to cooperate- he also suffer already from other mutations and it hard 



From Gruff Doc feel a certain tension.
He looks bad. This adventure did a number on him. He used to be probably the most handsome goat, strong and charismatic bit the genetic pool has robbed big part of his consitation. 
Also, despite being in relationship with Grape, Doc noticed during the adventure he envy Doc for Greeda's love.
But, he wasn't on Greez's side, and  seemed to believe Doc was genioune. He tried to keep face.
"I am fine, old pony doctor." he try to keep it tough, but squirm and cough,and seems to be on more pain then the others.
He answer all Doc's questions with macho replies. "It's fine." "It's just a flu"- but his disease seems to be the most advanced- so he is useful in other ways.



Doc sense that what ever it is- it's activity is centered at the lunges and the breathing system, and more specifacly the moisty bits:
Doc with the right lighting, can see green spot under the tongue.

Maybe the most important discovery of Doc, that it the goo that the sick are coughing is.. breathing.
Their surface raise and lower
Careful look even expose the fact they.. move. Sliding a cenitmeter or two before they get dry and... die(?)

----------


## DigoDragon

> Gloria wishper to Doc. "Maybe.. we should infect her." she offer.


"No, that would be too mean," Doc disagrees. "I don't want to spread something that we haven't cured yet."





> She nod, and being probably one of the best patients Doc ever had- she intuitively understand what Doc need, she fulfill his orders perfectly, and can summarize what she feel quite accurately. Calm and collected she try her best to be useful. She also act as well... secretary, and take notes of Doc's findings in very organized diagrams and lists. (If Doc use Gloria's notes for analyses or actions of this nature, he got an advantage)


Doc genuinely appreciates Gloria's help! Why can't more goats be like her? Doc even smiles more around her when he examines her; tells a couple jokes. He keeps her notes especially safe to study. "Thank you Gloria. Hopefully we figure out this illness soon." He gives Gloria a pat on the back for her effort.

"Maybe you have the skill to be a doctor someday."





> Gasoline try to joke around, and keep shapeshifting- mostly to medium sized Greeda and trying to tease Doc. 
> Her flirts and jokes fall flat when she cough green goo.


"Well, keep a positive attitude. A good mood actually helps when you're sick. Not a bad Greeda impression at least. You could be my mini-Greeda."





> Gorge is the most problematic, mute and blind, it cant be clear if he misunderstand Doc, or refuse to cooperate- he also suffer already from other mutations and it hard


Doc tries his best. He worries Gorge might be the first one gone.






> From Gruff Doc feel a certain tension. He looks bad. This adventure did a number on him. He used to be probably the most handsome goat, strong and charismatic bit the genetic pool has robbed big part of his constitution. Also, despite being in relationship with Grape, Doc noticed during the adventure he envy Doc for Greeda's love. But, he wasn't on Greez's side, and  seemed to believe Doc was genuine. He tried to keep face. "I am fine, old pony doctor." he try to keep it tough, but squirm and cough, and seems to be on more pain then the others. He answer all Doc's questions with macho replies. "It's fine." "It's just a flu"- but his disease seems to be the most advanced- so he is useful in other ways.


"This is definitely not the flu. But glad you're made of tough stuff. Need you to keep up the good fight with me so we can figure this disease out."

He also whisper, "You ever had a thing for Greeda before?"





> Doc sense that what ever it is- it's activity is centered at the lunges and the breathing system, and more specifically the moisty bits:
> Doc with the right lighting, can see green spot under the tongue.
> 
> Maybe the most important discovery of Doc, that it the goo that the sick are coughing is.. breathing. Their surface raise and lower Careful look even expose the fact they.. move. Sliding a centimeter or two before they get dry and... die(?)


Doc jots this down, comparing notes with other patients and checking for patterns. Doc has a hunch that this disease is maybe more a parasite? It probably needs a warm, moist environment to survive. Hmm, Doc remember that the brain's top layers were sicker than the bottom ones. Does this mean that the infection came from the outside and is burrowing into the brain?

Medicine (advantage) (1d20+3)[*18*] or (1d20+3)[*17*]

----------


## igordragonian

Gloria doesn't share the ethical sentiments of Doc about not spreading disease to their enemies, but she doesn't argue.

Gloria blush a bit.* 'I.. just like to see things set in order. The world.. is less scary that way.'* she explain.


Gasoline is surprised at how well, Doc got her teases- usually her targers started to yell and swear.
She tested Doc's humor.
*"Oh? The hulk chaser has a use for a concubine, who can't even break his spine?'*


Gruff's rough attitude  melt for a moment and he blush.
'*Yes. We... sort of had.. a thing. But.. I... stopped it.*' he say unsure why he bother answering.
*'I.... was stubborn. She always came on top... my pride couldn't handle it. But..... now that I see Geez and Golly, I wonder, if maybe I was an idiot. Maybe it didn't had to be a completion.. don't worry about me, pony. I don't think she looked at me like THAT, ever since she came with you.'*
He lower his head in defeat, and cough furiously.


Doctor Gregorr wave to show that the lab is ready.

Thanks to Gloria's notes the analys is easy to manage. But there is something wierd- on one hoof, there were indeed already few infected goats above the brainroot.
How ever it seems, that in this specific plague, all of the infected were in touch with the genetic pool. 
Something is wrong with the genetic pool- either someone infected it on porpuse, or it's another disfunction of the brainroot- but it's easy to imagine some goats have interacted with it.
What remain a mystery is the timing- why did it started now and not before?
Goats would have suspected nongoats who has arrived- but Doc know he isn't to blame.
Right?

----------


## DigoDragon

> Gloria blush a bit.* 'I.. just like to see things set in order. The world.. is less scary that way.'* she explain.


Doc nods. "That isn't a bad thing. The world could use a balance of order with the chaos."





> *"Oh? The hulk chaser has a use for a concubine, who can't even break his spine?'*


"Oh, I assure you, I've broken more than spines back home." Doc wiggles his eyebrows, but does not elaborate what he means. He leaves it to Gasoline's imagination.





> '*Yes. We... sort of had.. a thing. But.. I... stopped it.*' he say unsure why he bother answering.
> *'I.... was stubborn. She always came on top... my pride couldn't handle it. But..... now that I see Geez and Golly, I wonder, if maybe I was an idiot. Maybe it didn't had to be a completion.. don't worry about me, pony. I don't think she looked at me like THAT, ever since she came with you.'* He lower his head in defeat, and cough furiously.


Doc offer a drink of water to help with the cough. Then his wings grab Gruff's head and lifts it head up so Doc can glare angry at him. "Hey now! Nothing wrong with bottom text. Talk to her! She might of taken a fancy to me, but we've only known each other a couple weeks. What if it's only puppy love and she gets tired of me cause she wants a goat? Eh?"

Doc slaps him on the back, then continues doing his research after giving him that pep talk.






> Thanks to Gloria's notes the analys is easy to manage. But there is something wierd- on one hoof, there were indeed already few infected goats above the brainroot.
> How ever it seems, that in this specific plague, all of the infected were in touch with the genetic pool. 
> Something is wrong with the genetic pool- either someone infected it on porpuse, or it's another disfunction of the brainroot- but it's easy to imagine some goats have interacted with it.
> What remain a mystery is the timing- why did it started now and not before?
> Goats would have suspected nongoats who has arrived- but Doc know he isn't to blame.
> Right?


Doc talks to Dr. Gregorr about this find.

"So 50/50 chance that someone purposely sabotaged the Brainroot here. *Recently*. It's the genetic pool and I wonder if what's causing it is still in the pool. Maybe at the source?"

----------


## igordragonian

Doc manage to encourage the sick goats.
Gloria smile shyly but with pride.

Gasoline is surprised at first but burst into a rolling laughter.

Gruff is so shocked, that he is forgetting to cough.


)Doc get an advantage when  next time socialy interacting with Gloria, Gasoline and Gruff.
Also- roll persuasion or deception for each of them
DC 11. If pass, they get an advantage for the next phase disease saving throw)



 Doctor Gregorr's smile is almost distractingly bad. But he is trying to be useful. 
"It might be poisoned at the very core of the brainroot Though.." 
He tap his chin and a tiny cloud of fungus explode smelling like sulfur.

 "You see, Khitty has arrived almost a week ago. And she wasnt alone. So far, she was very kind, and the Archtemplar love her, so I dont want to suspect her. But..."
he shook his head. "It also could be a coincedence."


Meanwhile Khitty lounged neat Geez and Golly, petting her pregnant belly and purring.

----------


## DigoDragon

> Doc get an advantage when  next time socially interacting with Gloria, Gasoline and Gruff.
> Also- roll persuasion or deception for each of them DC 11. If pass, they get an advantage for the next phase disease saving throw


Gloria: (1d20+5)[*6*]
Gasoline: (1d20+5)[*9*]
Gruff: (1d20+5)[*22*]



Talking with Dr. Gregorr, Doc's wings quiver at learning Khitty came to their place around the same time the problem started. Also...

Doc moved a wing to cover between him and the doctor, to hide his whisper, "Wait. Wait. You are telling me that Khitty has only been here a week and she is already this pregnant with the Archtemplar? How is... that... oh pony feathers that is hard to take in all at once. I have so many questions."

He takes a breath, glances over at where Khitty is sitting by Geez and Golly. He is still whispering, "Correlation is not causation, but I'll keep this in mind. I hope we're wrong, but we will get to the core and find out what the cause of all this is."

Doc sits down a little bit to rest after helping all those goats. He isn't really tired, but his brain feels it. Like the weight of the world on it.

----------


## igordragonian

"Ah. No. The Archtemplar isn't the father. Khitty claimed to be a surviver of a royal family infighting. I think, beside her charms, the Archtemplar thought that having changlings trained as Echidnian Knights will boost our power." Gregorr explain.



Greeda land rarher loudly near Doc, making the meaty ground to wobble a bit.
"So. Now can you explain THIS?" she ask and tap his wing 
"And what Gasoline told you, while mimicking ME?" she ask this a bit agressivly.

----------


## DigoDragon

> "Ah. No. The Archtemplar isn't the father. Khitty claimed to be a surviver of a royal family infighting. I think, beside her charms, the Archtemplar thought that having changlings trained as Echidnian Knights will boost our power." Gregorr explain.


"Oh. Oh, phew. That actually sounds a lot more reasonable. ... I think. Alright, I guess I'll let you rest. We all should get a little sleep so we can continue our trek down." Doc is a little relieved that he's not gonna be seeing weird goat-big hybrids. Because that might be scary. He gets up to find a good resting spot, but Greeda is here now.





> Greeda land rather loudly near Doc, making the meaty ground to wobble a bit.
> "So. Now can you explain THIS?" she ask and tap his wing 
> "And what Gasoline told you, while mimicking ME?" she ask this a bit aggressively.


"Ah, yes. These wings," Doc says. He unfolds his wings a little and then ticks them back in. They're starting to obey him a little. Maybe.

"I, uh, made a deal with that draconiquus lass to keep certain goats from selling our souls for their own naferious deals with her," Doc explained. "I'm her test subject. But uh, this isn't really all that bad I think. Sure, I have to make holes in every shirt I own now, but it could be worse."

He whispers to Greeda, "could of had Greez's face." Doc grins at his joke.

He sits down again. "As for Gasoline... well he was trying to tease me as I was examining him; impersonating you to make me blush, but I teased him back by flirting that he could be my Mini-Greeda for later. Well, he laughed at how dumb that sounds, so at least it put him in a good mood for a while."

Doc's wing reaches up and pats Greeda on the shoulder. "It was just to keep his spirits up. This illness is pretty bad and it's connected to the Brain root core somehow. But we'll get there and figure this out. ...you know, with your bigger size, you could take on Nemesis in a straight fight. Bet Greez is jealous."

----------


## igordragonian

(Usually Gasoline is she)

Greeda still frown.
"I dont like those deals.' she say with a frown.

"I guess.. it give you more options. It's just.. they never told us about her! Is my father obliviouse? Or did he kept all those secrets on porpuse."

she soften a bit from his explanation about Gasoline.

Greeda laugh. "Greez's face is ugly! Behaha!"

she blush. "You really think so? She isn't only big.. she is an exprienced warrior"

----------


## DigoDragon

> (Usually Gasoline is she)


(ah right. It's been so long, lol)






> Greeda still frown.
> "I dont like those deals.' she say with a frown.
> 
> "I guess.. it give you more options. It's just.. they never told us about her! Is my father obliviouse? Or did he kept all those secrets on porpuse."
> 
> she soften a bit from his explanation about Gasoline.
> 
> Greeda laugh. "Greez's face is ugly! Behaha!"
> 
> she blush. "You really think so? She isn't only big.. she is an exprienced warrior"


Doc smiles a bit at Greeda's laugh. It's been some time since he could just smile.

"Well, I don't like the deal much either, but it keeps Greez from stabbing us in the face. And honestly, wings aren't so bad. They're kind of warm and flying could be useful. I think I can live with the consequences." He sits down and starts to relax a little bit. Just a little. He can't seem to 100% be relaxed. A part of his mind is still on the lookout for danger. Or rather, the smell of it? Doc couldn't quite put the feeling to words.

He nods at Greeda's counterpoint. "True, she does have a few years experience over you, but that can be compensated with your own experiences. In time you will be a great warrior too."

----------


## igordragonian

Greeda blush.
"You aren't just saying.. are you?"
She look sheepish.
"My father always told me I am a juvial clown..."

---

If you wish roll persuasion?
DC... 12.

----------


## DigoDragon

> Greeda blush.
> "You aren't just saying.. are you?"
> She look sheepish.
> "My father always told me I am a juvial clown..."
> 
> ---
> 
> If you wish roll persuasion?
> DC... 12.


"I mean it!" Doc says, "Everyone starts off a foal, or a kid, and has to learn to be great at things. And it isn't like you haven't already been improving. Remember those weird big things in the pit when we went to that tavern? You managed to hold your own there."

Persuasion (1d20+5)[*24*]

----------


## igordragonian

(Hooray! Greeda would have "bardic" inspiration of 1d4 to the first conflict she would roll for, against Nemesis)

"Yeah..." Greeda say sheepishly, and then grab Doc to a bear-goat hug!
"You too, are becoming honor worthy! Best pet ever! Um! Best friend! Best Lover! Um..your wings are nice!."
with mixture of excitment and embaressment.


(Roll... Strengh saving throw. 
(1d4)[*3*](3) crush damage.

----------


## DigoDragon

> (Hooray! Greeda would have "bardic" inspiration of 1d4 to the first conflict she would roll for, against Nemesis)


(Well that sounds... ominous).





> "Yeah..." Greeda say sheepishly, and then grab Doc to a bear-goat hug!
> "You too, are becoming honor worthy! Best pet ever! Um! Best friend! Best Lover! Um..your wings are nice!." with mixture of excitement and embarrassment.


"Gonna be... best pancake if you aren't... careful of your strength..."

Strength: (1d20-1)[*14*]

----------


## igordragonian

(https://youtu.be/gWVqTiXKOpw

Doc manage to stiff his muscles enough to not get crushed!
"O. Sorry" she blush, and ease the hug.
"Well. You do look tasty." she tease.

----------


## DigoDragon

His wings shake themselves to straighten out after being almost crushed.

"Pfft. I don't think a near middle-age doctor is really all that a 'snack' as the kids and foals say these days. I'm no Swingle Hips. Prosperity might have thought I was pretty decent-looking years ago... but these days I dunno. We sort of..."

Doc lies down on his back. His wings fold over him like a cloak. "We were both always busy. Did I give her enough attention? Spend enough time with our children? Like, am I going to have enough time for them again after whatever it is I'm doing out here? And that's assuming Prosperity really cares about me anymore. She seems to really hate it up here on the surface."

He seems to wonder if he's doing things right. He has no idea. Doc has been kind of just going with his gut and instincts.

----------


## igordragonian

Greeda landed near him, the meaty floor wobbled underneath both of them.
"It's just means you are exprienced! I think Grape once called my dad.. a DILF. I rammed her.. but.. eh, it's a thing!"

She strained her jaw a bit as he talked about Prosperity.
Just a bit.
"Who is Swingle Hips?" she raised an eyebrow.

"Well. For us goats.. marriage is about commitment to continue the genetic line.. and it sound.. that you did it! Mmm.. relationship are something else. But.. did she tried.. to preserve... your.. thing?" 
Greeda is very akward just as is, but talking about her crush's ex.. is even harder.

----------


## DigoDragon

(three posts in one day? amazing!)




> "It's just means you are experienced! I think Grape once called my dad.. a DILF. I rammed her.. but.. eh, it's a thing!"


Doc snorted, which sounded more like he was holding in a laugh. "That sounds like another word for dork, but I can't really deny that part. I am kind of a dork back home."





> "Who is Swingle Hips?" she raised an eyebrow.


"Swingle is... oh geez, how to explain him? He's Prosperity's father and a... Well he thinks of himself as a mare's stallion. He struts and prances in such a weird way. He knows music too. Seriously, it's like..."

Doc gets up and tries to imitate the way Swingle walks and does his dance moves. 

"He's like this, and flirts with all the mares. Very strange stallion. One in a million I'm sure."





> "Well. For us goats.. marriage is about commitment to continue the genetic line.. and it sound.. that you did it! Mmm.. relationship are something else. But.. did she tried.. to preserve... your.. thing?" 
> Greeda is very akward just as is, but talking about her crush's ex.. is even harder.


"Preserve my thing?" This got Doc holding laughter. "Sorry. Sorry. It just sounded kind of dirty in my head there. Uh... well I guess if goats are about genetic lines then yeah, I guess I did do that much."

He sits back down. "But like... are you okay with that? Flirting with a pony DILF that has 'mileage' both good and bad?"

----------


## igordragonian

(Roleplay dialagues are easier to manage)


Greeda can't help but to chuckle
"Does those courting moves attract pony mares so much?"

Doc does get a stare from Nemesis who is standing guard on behalf of Greez's team.

Greeda blush. "Well. To be honest, I used to have... mmm.." she did quoting marks with her hooves- which due to her slitted hooves actually almost work.

"A mate. And he was looking good, I'm not gonna lie. And when others around he has an.. attitude. But when we were..." Greeda blushed, looking for words.
"alone, he was a bitter loser. I was usually the domnjnate, and be wouldn"t stop sulking and whining. Look around-they are all bunch of baby lambs!"

----------


## DigoDragon

> Greeda can't help but to chuckle. "Does those courting moves attract pony mares so much?"
> 
> Doc does get a stare from Nemesis who is standing guard on behalf of Greez's team.


"Swingle is sorta popular with the mares. Well, with some mares. I think half of them loved his moves and the other half would rather eat crab grass."

He sees Nemesis and waves to her with a smile. Doc is a dork, but he's just going to try and stay friendly for now. He might need Nemesis' help later, while somehow also needing Greeda's help.

That'll be a pretty awkward moment.






> Greeda blush. "Well. To be honest, I used to have... mmm.." she did quoting marks with her hooves- which due to her slitted hooves actually almost work.
> 
> "A mate. And he was looking good, I'm not gonna lie. And when others around he has an.. attitude. But when we were..." Greeda blushed, looking for words.
> "alone, he was a bitter loser. I was usually the domnjnate, and be wouldn"t stop sulking and whining. Look around-they are all bunch of baby lambs!"


"Well, most of the goat squires are young. I guess the mares mature faster than the stallions? Or, whatever the terms are for goats. I actually am only familiar with 'kid' for the young ones. But I guess that's no excuse to be a sore loser."

Doc lies back down. "Eventually everyone will lose at something and you have to just learn how to take that like a mature creature. Well, hopefully this bunch grows up to be better than that."

He yawns and wraps his wings around himself. "Besides, nothing wrong with a dominant mate. Prosperity was that when we were together, though I guess I did get her mad for being so passive at times of stress. I am... well the fillies would say I'm a 'chill dude, whatever that is supposed to mean. I guess I try not to stress things? But I guess I would say I'm more just not bothered by little things outwardly. I do stress, I just hide it better. I think. And... I guess I'm just worried about hurting you. I don't want to lead you on and you find out we aren't going to work out. I don't mean physical hurt. I mean your heart; feelings. We come from very different cultures and it's not an easy bridge to cross."

"Alright, well watches are in your brother's care. Hopefully we all get some rest and try to get to the core in the morning." Doc yawns again, closing his eyes.

"Gonna burn this place down if it attacks me in the middle of the night," he mumbles.

----------


## igordragonian

Greeda lie down, blushing but determined, leaning Doc on her.

"Look. Marriage for us it a commitment. The thing... err.. love is something else. I just love being with you. Maybe I'l die. Maybe you'l die. What I mean..." 
she wrap her foreleg around him.
"Life is short, the Echidnian Knights say. "We should kill the enemy today, because maybe we ourselves will die before the sun rise."
she quote.

"What ever happens next.. I dont really care"

----------


## DigoDragon

"Ah, love in the moment. I can respect that philosophy," Doc says, yawning. "Tomorrow is not garunteed to anyone."

He starts falling. "Well, I guess we'll see what happens tomorrow morning. Just sleep in the moment and get rest. Who knows, maybe tomorrow we all get cursed and turned into unicorns."

Doc fall asleep, letting Greeda hold him close if she wants to. He's too tired to keep making sense anymore.

----------


## igordragonian

Greeda isnt as soft cuddle with as Prosperity, but.. she is big as a whole soffa.

Doc draft into dreams.
Normal dreams, some are nice- giant Daybreaker enslaving him.. but this is a nice enslavment. And then Greeda, and then Prosperity..

And then nightmares-
his dieing friends from the vault, piling on him, all their limbs transforming into ears, and they devour him, then they all turn into Greez who devour him even more-

but all that then burn in flames. Solar flames, one of the Serpahim now encomlass all. A pony with pair of strips of many eyes burning all.
https://derpicdn.net/img/2021/7/9/2652176/medium.png

It's voice echo. Shaking with desire for Daybreaker, and somehow hollow.

*"Incoming prayer. Transfering prayer. Prayer is found worthy by the Princess."*

Doc hear the squeaky voice of... Chariot.

"Dear princess Celestia.. I miss my dad so much! Everypony say mean things about grandma! Everypony are so worried! I know mom is ok.. but nopony hug like dad! Please Princess Celestia? I'll bake a cake for you! You like cakes right?"

the Seraphim echo.
*"Wish in process of partial fulfillment"*


Doc find himself in the Vault's school's corridor infront one of the lockers..
His body isnt exactly there... he is sort of transparent, but he feel like if he will himself hard enough, he could interact with his saroundings.
The power seems to be out, there is no light.
Or is it because it is night right now?
He hear whimpers from from the locker.
This locker is filled with notes and stickers, but he recongnize the whimper.
The whimper slow down with
"deep breathes-" as Prosperity tried to teach her. 
The locker's door slammed open, through Doc, and a tiny earth pony filly was the one to open it.
Her vault's uniform was filled with smiley stickers and doodles, her mane were bright brown like his coat and collected with asymetrical pony tails, her coat was offwhite like his mane, but with golden spots, thar accompanied with her mismatching eyes- golden and green gave her quite the chaotic look.
This 8 years old was none other then Chariot.

Her eyes were poffy and teary.
What were she doing at the school complex at the middle of the night?
She held a dairy, and looked to the sides. 
Chariot didnt seemed to see Doc... but..
she felt *something*
It was her 'Dear Princess Celestia" Dairy


"Celestia?" she wishpered.
And then her eyes narrowed as she turned her snotty muzzle to Doc's direction


"Daddy?" her voice shaked.

----------


## DigoDragon

> Greeda isnt as soft cuddle with as Prosperity, but.. she is big as a whole soffa.


Well, if Greeda somehow works out with Doc, he'd have to get used to that. Would be easier if it were Prospoerity, but she'd probably complain all the time about being such a size. She was always angsty when she wasn't in control of the situation. Heh, ah well. As if he could control who gets mutated in this crazy wasteland world. Yeah, as if.





> Normal dreams, some are nice- giant Daybreaker enslaving him.. but this is a nice enslavment.


Interesting. Doc plays along with this.





> And then Greeda


This is nice.





> and then Prosperity..


This is better. ^^





> And then nightmares-
> his dieing friends from the vault, piling on him, all their limbs transforming into ears, and they devour him, then they all turn into Greez who devour him even more-


 :Small Eek: 






> "Dear princess Celestia.. I miss my dad so much! Everypony say mean things about grandma! Everypony are so worried! I know mom is ok.. but nopony hug like dad! Please Princess Celestia? I'll bake a cake for you! You like cakes right?"


This brings a tear to his eyes. Doc does miss his children. They seem so far away... but Doc also knew he was working towards making this world safe for them to come out of the Stable. so they cxan live together as a family. Well, as best as one could be considering Prospi and he were... well, divorced. 

Sigh.





> "Celestia?" she wishpered.
> And then her eyes narrowed as she turned her snotty muzzle to Doc's direction
> 
> 
> "Daddy?" her voice shaked.


Doc watched the scene and he felt like he had to make contact with her. somehow. But... how could he? 

He approached his daughter and tried hard, concentrated, to somehow will himself there so she can see him. "Chariot, your father is right here. He can see you. Don't lose hope! He will come home again soon, when he makes this world safe for you."

A roll (1d20)[*2*]

----------


## DigoDragon

Doc tries again, hoping luck would give him a second chance. (1d20)[*8*]

----------


## igordragonian

(I actually didnt planned to ask you to roll for this. More fluff thing.)


Chariot has perked her ears.
"Dad? I... can hear you!"
she jumped happily.


Doc hear.
_"This one... has the right brain structure. She has the potential to be a priestess, or a paladin. Chariot has a rare and even unique thoughtwaves. Patience. She will find a way to interact with you"_

Chariot walked around.
"....Things aren't going well here, dad." she wiped her nose with her sleeve, just as Prosperity told her NOT to do, billion of times.
"Ponies are getting mean... daddy... am I dreaming you? Stop hiding.... I... dont want hide and seek right now"

----------


## DigoDragon

"I don't know if I can become visible to you," Doc explains, "I'm... I thought I was dreaming. I'm not sure how I'm even here other than I think your prayers were answered."

He follows Chariot, trying to think of how to become visible. "Stay strong my little one! You and your sister have each other and grandma. I will try to come home when I can. I'm trying to stop a plague here.... I'll explain it later. It's a weird place."

----------


## igordragonian

Chariot walked, and threw glances sort of at his direction.
"But... that the problem daddy! They call grandma cooky crooney! And they bully me when I say she is not!  And the other granny tell me not talk about it!" Her voice shake a biy.

"And all the grownups argue who need to be the Overmare, and something about the vault's door..."

----------


## DigoDragon

Doc tried to pus a wing over her to hug her. At least, he tried to, but he expected he'd pass through her like a ghost.

"Don't listen to what the others say. Grandma might be a little weird, but she knows what she's talking about. She raised me didn't she?" he said to his little daughter. "You can't change others opinions by arguing them. You change them through your actions. Believe in grandma and yourself. You're going to be okay."

He pauses. "The stable door...? I think the door is stuck closed for now, but your mom and I should be able to get it open once it is safe."

----------


## igordragonian

Doc's wing does pass through Chariot, but she release a giggle.
"Dad! No tickles! I am seriouse!"


she laughed.
"No your mom, Granny Responsbility 
she explain, her smile fade, she take a turn, seems to trot aimlessly as the corridors of the Vault.
"She.. they... forced her to be at psyco-psyco...the..thertatic therataty? thing." Chariot has struggled with the word, as she went seemingly toward the Overmare's control room.
"The other kids called cooky croony... and I tried to fight them." her lips quiver.
"Granny Wagon, just say "it complicated"

the path to the Overmare control room was blocked with two guards. One of them is Mirror, who Doc had... his history with.


Chariot seemed to scheme _something_. She seemed... inspired.

"Mommy said that the big scary mares like you. Can you use.. how mom said it- your "dorky punchable charm?"

----------


## DigoDragon

> Doc's wing does pass through Chariot, but she release a giggle.
> "Dad! No tickles! I am seriouse!"


Doc stops, of course. This was too serious to spoil with silliness. Though, she could *_feel_* him. Is this what it's like to be a ghost?





> "No your mom, Granny Responsibility 
> she explain, her smile fade, she take a turn, seems to trot aimlessly as the corridors of the Vault.
> "She.. they... forced her to be at psyco-psyco...the..thertatic therataty? thing." Chariot has struggled with the word, as she went seemingly toward the Overmare's control room.
> "The other kids called cooky croony... and I tried to fight them." her lips quiver.
> "Granny Wagon, just say "it complicated"


"Oh, yeah it is rather complicated," Doc tells his daughter. "To be honest, I don't fully understand everything the Overmare does, but name-calling is definitely crossing a line. You mom didn't talk about this with me, so I can only guess at what is going on. I wasn't the Overmare's personal doctor. I wonder if... if she's feeling guilt over Prospi being stuck outside the Stable? Maybe thinking she's dead? I would feel the same way if I thought I lost you or your sister."





> The path to the Overmare control room was blocked with two guards. One of them is Mirror, who Doc had... his history with. Chariot seemed to scheme _something_. She seemed... inspired.
> 
> "Mommy said that the big scary mares like you. Can you use.. how mom said it- your "dorky punchable charm?"


Doc blinks. "Err, you want me to charm Mirror? In this form? You certainly don't ask much from your miracles, do you? ...I'm kinda proud of your ideas to be honest."

----------


## igordragonian

"Well... I dont know. They wont let me see her." Chariot whine a bit.
"But I have a plan!"

------


Chariot ponder.
"Well. You always help me! Can you tell me what to tell her? Maybe to offer her my mud cupcake?" she pulled a mud cupcake from her saddle bag, decorated with colorful sprinkles.

"Or a drawing?"

----------


## DigoDragon

> Chariot ponder. "Well. You always help me! Can you tell me what to tell her? Maybe to offer her my mud cupcake?" she pulled a mud cupcake from her saddle bag, decorated with colorful sprinkles.
> 
> "Or a drawing?"


Doc isn't sure food would help... well, it might. But Doc has a plan b idea-- 
"Hmm... I wonder if she can hear me? I could tell her I'm alive. She'd freak out in a happy way. Maybe she'd help you if I ask her to? If she can't hear me, I can tell you what to say."

----------


## igordragonian

"Ok dad." and she walk confidently to the guards.
"Ms. Mirror. Dad want to tell you something!"


Mirror is dumbfound to see a little filly in the middle of the night.. and talking about Doc, without Doc.. being here.

"The buck?" she ask.
"Eh. I meant. The heck?"

----------


## DigoDragon

Doc walks up beside Mirror and puts a ghostly wing on her back. "Hey, it's me, Doc," he whispers to her, but loud enough for his daughter to hear. "I can't talk long, but I'm here because of this smart filly's prayers. She needs to see her grandma inside. Could you let her in, for me?"

----------


## igordragonian

Mirror doesn't seems to hear Doc.
She sigh.
"Look kid, I'll take you to bed. Granny Wagon will deal with you"
and she started to levitate Chariot.

'Dad! What to tell to her?" she yell.
Mirror sigh heavily.

----------


## DigoDragon

"Oh um...." Doc thought quickly for something to say.

"Tell Mirror I'm sorry she didn't get picked for the team to leave the Stable! Mirror, I promised you when we were foals that we'd see a sunrise together! And we told no one that secret, so you gotta believe my daughter that she can hear me!"

----------


## igordragonian

As Mirror is about to lead Chariot away, with tired expression, Chariot hurry and squeak.
"Dad tell me to tell you that he is sorry!"

Mirror stop and pause with a confused expression.
That would be quite an elobrate joke coming from a kid.
"He is sorry you weren't picked for the team,  to go outside.  And and... that you are pretty-" she add,
Mirror almost blush.
"And Dad say that... he promised to see the sunrise together with you."
Mirror is shocked and drop Chariot.
"What?" her eyes are widening.
"When has he told you that?" she ask.
"Right now!" Chariot say with pride.
"We are on an important mission, so let us through!" She add with demand.

Mirror is dumbfound.
"Mirror?" the other guard call her.
train of emotions run through Mirror's head.
"Let"'s get coffee." she tell the other guard.
-"But what about the filly?" the guard quire.

"L E T S    G E T  C O F F E E!" She hiss and bark at the same time dragging the other guard.
"five minutes" she wishper to Chariot.

Chariot clap her hooves happily and get into the Headmare office.
"Let's go daddy!"
Was Doc ever before in the Overmare's office?
Usually ponied were summoned there, either because they have angered the Overmare, either the Overmare had a secret mission for them.

It was a room shaped like heart,  big computers were at the the two curves, and the Overmare's seat at the edge between them. The comftrable and ancient computer chair was vacant. Under the computers were drawers, 
There were also a closet filled with documents, files and even books.
On the walls, portraits of all the past and present Overmares are hanged.
Right above and between the computers shown the portrait of
"Overmare#001: Nobility"
Either the artist was very generouse, either she was a very beautiful mare. Her coat was golden, shining and healthy? her mane was wavey, cyan and silver, her eyes were purple and on her flowing fluff, rested a heart shaped jewel.
She smiled a bit arrogantly.

Chariot looked around.
"I feel like... something is calling me, from behind this picture!" she point.

----------


## DigoDragon

> "five minutes" she whisper to Chariot.


Doc is relieved! He follows his daughter into the office. "Alright, what are we looking for?"





> Was Doc ever before in the Overmare's office?
> Usually ponied were summoned there, either because they have angered the Overmare, either the Overmare had a secret mission for them.


Doc had kissed, dated, married, and sired two fillies with the Overmare's daughter. Guess how many times he was summoned into this office for 'angering' the Overmare.

Hint: a lot.






> Chariot looked around.
> "I feel like... something is calling me, from behind this picture!" she point.


"That picture does seem a bit... odd," Doc stated. He got closer , but in this form he didn't think he could do much.

"Think you can lift the painting and see what's behind it?"

----------


## igordragonian

"I am too short!" Chariot jump up, and land on the keyboard.
"Oh oh." she squeak.

But, near the portrait of Nobility Doc feel.. more.. real? 
Like he can almost interact with the sarounndings.


ooc:

It special case.
To do stuff- like lifting Chariot, roll athletic with Wisdom or Charisma.
And with disavnatage.

----------


## DigoDragon

> "I am too short!" Chariot jump up, and land on the keyboard.
> "Oh oh." she squeak.


"Hold on, don't break the keyboard," Doc said. He tries to lift his daughter up with his hooves. "I can try to pick you up... maybe..."

Doc uses Charisma at disadvantage.
(1d20+3)[*20*]
(1d20+3)[*18*]

----------


## igordragonian

Doc with sheer power of will, empowered by... _something_ materalize himself enough to lift Chariot.
Meanhile, a video recording start to play- it seems Chariot have accidently activated something.

the time of the record, show that the video was recorded about a week before opening the vault. The room is always recorded for security reasons, and somehow Chariot has activated that video.

'_Prosperity, we need to have a real talk.'_ Overmare Responsbility told Prosperity. 
Responsibility was beautiful in a way, but she was so cold...
Her coat was honey-yellow, her eyes green and her mane silver grey. Pony genetics often swapped colors of the three main colored features of ponies.
She shown Prosperity endless charts on screen, that for some reason have terrified her, and made her gasp.


Meanwhile, Chariot has moved the picture, and revealed a safe.
'DADDY!' she yell over the video, cutting off some of Responsbility's speech.
'There is a safe! I feel like.. something very important is in there!'

----------


## DigoDragon

> Meanhile, a video recording start to play- it seems Chariot have accidently activated something.
> 
> the time of the record, show that the video was recorded about a week before opening the vault. The room is always recorded for security reasons, and somehow Chariot has activated that video.
> 
> '_Prosperity, we need to have a real talk.'_ Overmare Responsbility told Prosperity. 
> Responsibility was beautiful in a way, but she was so cold...
> Her coat was honey-yellow, her eyes green and her mane silver grey. Pony genetics often swapped colors of the three main colored features of ponies.
> She shown Prosperity endless charts on screen, that for some reason have terrified her, and made her gasp.


"Ooh, this seems important." Doc was used to Prospi not telling him much about the Overmare plans. He didn't want to become a problem, and he trusted that Overmare Responsibility was working towards the best interests of Stable 45. At least, that was his understanding based on what he knew. He wasn't privileged in knowing anything more just because he dated the Overmare's daughter. Still, this recording played for a reason, didn't it? ...well, could just be an accident, but Doc felt that since it was playing NOW, he should see what is causing Prospi to gasp in horror.

Doc tried reading the charts.
(If I need to roll something for that: (1d20)[*20*]. Perception is +2, Investigation +1)





> Meanwhile, Chariot has moved the picture, and revealed a safe.
> 'DADDY!' she yell over the video, cutting off some of Responsbility's speech.
> 'There is a safe! I feel like.. something very important is in there!'


Doc turns away from the recording. "A safe? Huh, seems rather obvious in hindsight. I wonder if I can look inside?" Doc first tries to see if he can stick his head through the safe like a ghost. He could see what's inside the safe. If he can't stick his head through the safe, plan B is to look around the desk for a key or code to open the safe. "Maybe there's a key around here, sweetie?"
(Investigation (1d20+1)[*14*])

----------


## igordragonian

(wow. Natural 20)
Despite Overmare Responsbility shutting the program after few seconds, Doc in feat of divine(?) mind clearness see it all.
Those were charts of supplies, incuding water and oxygen.
With those stats it meant-
"half a year. Maybe eight month at best" Responsibility said.

The Stable was about to die.

Doc actually CAN do ghosty shengains and look inside-

there is a photo. He surely recongnize Overmare#001 Nobility, even though she is a teenager here.
She half hug a grey male pegasus male with blue-ish mane. He wear a cape and hold a broken sword.
 With them there are a black unicorn with maroon mane and purple eyes.
A female black "earth pony" which Doc recongnize from his vision(?). Doc remember that she said something about a changling.
And a male earth pony which he also recongnize from the vision(?) brown with white  "socks" pattern. All of them wear jewels.
The one the male earth pony carry.. is shaped like red drop/tear.
It's the same one Nemesis carry. 

Under this photo, there is a heart shaped jewel, that glow with power- it's the same heart jewel Nobility carry in the photo.
Doc feel, that with this heart nearby, his will power enhacned to the point je may manifest himself.

----------


## DigoDragon

> "half a year. Maybe eight month at best" Responsibility said.
> 
> The Stable was about to die.


Doc's incorporeal heart skips a beat as in sank in his chest. Six months? He (and Prospi) had six months to make the outside safe and get the door repaired? Geez, fate just doesn't let him do anything small, does it?





> there is a photo. He surely recongnize Overmare#001 Nobility, even though she is a teenager here.
> She half hug a grey male pegasus male with blue-ish mane. He wear a cape and hold a broken sword.
>  With them there are a black unicorn with maroon mane and purple eyes.
> A female black "earth pony" which Doc recongnize from his vision(?). Doc remember that she said something about a changling.
> And a male earth pony which he also recongnize from the vision(?) brown with white  "socks" pattern. All of them wear jewels.
> The one the male earth pony carry.. is shaped like red drop/tear.
> It's the same one Nemesis carry.


Huh, so... was Doc's vision about something that happened in the past then? Not the future? Well, that makes things a bit awkward, but at least he didn't tell anyone about it yet. Well, He mentioned he had a dream to Life Knife... eh, she was more interested in his glowing cutie mark anyway.

Doc will have to ask Nemesis about her ancestors. Maybe she knows who she got her jewel from. And... well if they all had a jewel, were they some secret Overmare club? Maybe this was something just before the Stable was closed up for the war? Dang so many questions.





> Under this photo, there is a heart shaped jewel, that glow with power- it's the same heart jewel Nobility carry in the photo.
> Doc feel, that with this heart nearby, his will power enhacned to the point je may manifest himself.


Okay, now Doc felt this was important enough to try and get at. 

He pulls his head out of the safe. "Chariot? There's an old photo and a magical jewel in this safe. I've seen a similar one before and it might be important to our future. We need to try unlocking the safe."

What kind of safe is it? Key? Combination? Code?

----------


## igordragonian

The reality "shake".
Doc hear vague "Behs" from far far away.


Well. By calculations, by taking about two dozens ponies away from the.Stable, maybe they gave the Stable few more weeks.

In the video- Prosperity start to struggle with Responsbility...
they... fight?

Chariot look.
"There is... a hoof shaped keyhole thingy"


A hoof lock. From what Doc knows about the Overmares of the Stable-it is very likely it geneticly based lock

----------


## DigoDragon

> The reality "shake".
> Doc hear vague "Behs" from far far away.


Uh oh. _That might be the Hoofball two-minute warning_.





> Well. By calculations, by taking about two dozens ponies away from the.Stable, maybe they gave the Stable few more weeks.
> 
> In the video- Prosperity start to struggle with Responsbility...
> they... fight?


Huh. So... the mission to reopen the stable was genuine-- the stable needed to get more resources and move at least part of the population outside. Responsibility might of done it for the numbers, but at least indirectly it was done to save the stable ponies, right?






> Chariot look.
> "There is... a hoof shaped keyhole thingy"
> 
> A hoof lock. From what Doc knows about the Overmares of the Stable-it is very likely it geneticly based lock


"Biometrics... that lock only opens to certain ponies with the... well hey, you're related to the Overmare through your mother," Doc pointed out. "Try your hoof on it. You might be just lucky enough to make it open for you. Though if not, it might sound the alarm. It's a risk, and you should make that decision."

----------


## igordragonian

As Doc hold Chariot while his reality shake, from the corner of his eye, he see Prosperity and Responsibility fight each other, and it looks bad for Prosperity. The voice is muted.


Chariot bounce. 
'Surely!' And she hoofbump the lock- a ticking noise is heard.
A feminine, with 'high class' accent is heard.
'Bloodline- confirmed. Purity of heart... is in check. Process to interview phase.'
A hologram appear in the middle of the room.
A heavy yet(?), beautiful pegasus mare, with golden coat, with flowing white-cyan mane and purple eyes.
She wear highly fashinable version of the stable uniform, and adorned with set of medals.
She look.. nice, even though she carry herself with air of high self importance.

Chariot stare.
'Super granny ghost?'


"Nobility" roll her eyes, but in a friendly manner 'Not quite. I am a hologram with AI, and Nobility has downloaded her personality into my AI. There is a reason, why we I made the Overmare role to go in our bloodline. But... that isn't enough. So, you need to answer one question with honesty, to fail doing so... would mean autolocking the safe for another century.' 
she say.
Then she narrow her eyes at Doc. 'Really? Why do we always pick dorks?' she roll her eyes, but again.. not as mean as her words.
Can a hologram see... Doc's.. soul? Whatever Doc is now?

----------


## DigoDragon

> "Nobility" roll her eyes, but in a friendly manner 'Not quite. I am a hologram with AI, and Nobility has downloaded her personality into my AI. There is a reason, why we I made the Overmare role to go in our bloodline. But... that isn't enough. So, you need to answer one question with honesty, to fail doing so... would mean autolocking the safe for another century.' 
> she say.
> Then she narrow her eyes at Doc. 'Really? Why do we always pick dorks?' she roll her eyes, but again.. not as mean as her words.
> Can a hologram see... Doc's.. soul? Whatever Doc is now?


"Not to be a downer, but I haven't much time here. Could you please ask this young mare your question?" Doc points to his daughter. He assumes since she is of the bloodline and Doc technically isn't. He isn't even technically 'here' but apparently whatever this... ghost is, it seems to see him?

----------


## igordragonian

"Dorks AND sassy. This must a family curse." Nobility-gram sigh.
"I must explain the importance of question- unlike the elements of Harmony, the elements of Creation doesnt require of you to be a good pony. So it can be used for evil, but fine.".
Nobility-gram take a deep breath(?)
"Why? Why do you want the element of Heart?"

Chariot smile. "To help everypony! Everypony are so angry and worried!"

Nobigram smile, and fade away in a golden mist as the safe creak open.

Doc feels empowered.
Chariot reach and take the heart jewel, and at this moment...
Doc is fully realized. 
Chariot's eyes widen open.
"Daddy! You really here! I'lll give Celestia the biggest cake!" and she dive down face hugging him, like an adorable version of predatory alien.

pillar of light cover her, and Doc.

A feminine digital voice is heard.
"The Knight Of Heart Has Been Chosen."
and then the light fade away.
Doc's reality shake more. He has few more seconds probably before he wake up.

----------


## DigoDragon

> "Daddy! You really here! I'lll give Celestia the biggest cake!" and she dive down face hugging him, like an adorable version of predatory alien.


"Haha! I knew you could do it! Save me a slice when I get back!" Doc hugs his daughter back. He is very proud of her!





> pillar of light cover her, and Doc.
> 
> A feminine digital voice is heard.
> "The Knight Of Heart Has Been Chosen."
> and then the light fade away.
> Doc's reality shake more. He has few more seconds probably before he wake up.


"Knight of the what now? Huh, well, you better get back home before the guards come back." Doc takes the photo and pockets it, then closes the safe.

"Oof, I feel myself getting pulled back to where I was. Okay, little one. You take care of your sis and grandma! Your mom and I are kicking butt out here to make it safe. We'll be back hopefully soon!"

----------


## igordragonian

Chariot squeal.
"I am a knight! We'l fix everything!"


and... Doc is carried away.


a Seraphim pony carry his soul.
_"Wish has been fulfilled"_


Doc is dropped into his body, waking up to the stench of dozen unwashed goat soldiers inside an ancient decaying organism.
As if it not enough, he feel through his spine the voice of Eve.
_"Herd your bunch of idiots and I'll guide you to the core
"_


heated argument is behed around.
Dr. Gregorr look exausted, still working on a medecine


Gengar supported by Greeda is in yelling contest with.their cousin, Greez.
"WE ARE NOT KILLING OUR COMRADES!"


Greez yell back.
"THEY ARE LIABILITIES AND FAILURES! AT LEAST THE BRAINROOT WOULD BE PLEASED!"
and supported of each side echo them with loud "behs'


while the sick... look worse.

Maybe Doc can try to nap five more minutes before dealing with it?
It surely isnt a pleasant and calm morning 
if it is a morning at all.

----------


## DigoDragon

> "I am a knight! We'll fix everything!"


"Keep everyone safe!"






> a Seraphim pony carry his soul.
> _"Wish has been fulfilled"_


"So, uh, thanks for the ride. Can I call you Eye-lene?"





> As if it not enough, he feel through his spine the voice of Eve.
> _"Herd your bunch of idiots and I'll guide you to the core"_


Doc groan and stretched his aching legs. And... wings? Oh right, that's a thing now. "Yeah, let me just... uh..."





> heated argument is behed around.
> Dr. Gregorr look exausted, still working on a medecine
> 
> Gengar supported by Greeda is in yelling contest with.their cousin, Greez.
> "WE ARE NOT KILLING OUR COMRADES!"
> 
> Greez yell back.
> "THEY ARE LIABILITIES AND FAILURES! AT LEAST THE BRAINROOT WOULD BE PLEASED!"
> and supported of each side echo them with loud "behs'
> ...


Doc gets up and... well he angrily _neighs_, which is not something he normally does.

"Enough! Stop arguing like kids. No, worse, *foals*! No one is sacrificing anyone today! Now pack up camp, we are marching onward in two minutes!" he commands with his fiercest warrior face.

(rolled an 18 Intimidation in ooc)

----------


## igordragonian

)Have given you tje reward?
Chariot have blessed Doc-he has  5th level spell slot aviable for use.
It anyway dissapear after the next short or long rest.)


The seraphim stare blankly with dozens of eyes. He doesnt reply, but neither object!
the goats glare  at Doc with shock.
Greeda bite her lips but trot along, Nemesis nod... aprovingly. Sort of.

but Dr. Gregorr aporach him, radiating stench, accompanied by Genicka who cover her muzzle with a piece of cloth.
"....Excuse me big doctor pony.... but what about the sick? Do we leave them here, or they trot alongside us? Or do you want me to stay here with them and work on a medeine, or...."

----------


## DigoDragon

> )Have given you tje reward?
> Chariot have blessed Doc-he has  5th level spell slot aviable for use.
> It anyway dissapear after the next short or long rest.)


_Ah, did not get this yet. Wrote it down._





> the goats glare  at Doc with shock. Greeda bite her lips but trot along, Nemesis nod... approvingly. Sort of.
> 
> but Dr. Gregorr approach him, radiating stench, accompanied by Genicka who cover her muzzle with a piece of cloth.
> "....Excuse me big doctor pony.... but what about the sick? Do we leave them here, or they trot alongside us? Or do you want me to stay here with them and work on a medicine, or...."


"We're all sticking together. Leaving the sick behind might as well be a death sentence as they won't be abler to defend themselves from this Brainroot's attacks. We'll find a place to stop later so you can research a cure."

----------


## igordragonian

*Spoiler: Green Parasite Stuff*
Show



Known symptoms so far, mechanicly:
green parasite

phase 1- exaustion

phase 2 exastion level 2+ every ability check require a constiatuion saving throw or getting prone



sick list:
Gruff phase 1
Gregorria phase 1
Gloria phase 1
Gorge phase 2
Gasoline phase 2






The squad start to organize- despite the deep division, and the intial shock from thr first day, finally their military training show: In about three minutes, they are ready to go.
Gloria,https://derpicdn.net/img/2015/1/27/815688/medium.png
 now with green spots, herself  and a makeahift face mask salute.
"Sorry, Dcotor. I got infected. I'll keep doing my job, but it's better if I keep distance." she say in an offical and controled tone.

 "Gregorria ended up infected as well." she add.

The squad is ready to go.

With the guidance of Eve, and the squad getting their **** together, the path is relativly easy:
Eve tell Doc where to go, and where enemies are going to attack, and the squad is reacting- so random tongue tentacles or white blood elementals like the demonic cartoons- are no challenge.
It is a moontage of walking through the less defended pathes, and fighting off desprate organic monstorosities.

It's up to Doc how to play it;
-He can simply guide them on the locations of enemies and so on; gaining respect, but also suspicion.

  - He can make someone else look wise, like Gengar, if he want to hype him as candidate to be a future Archmagister.
  - 
  - Maybe NOT to warn and guide them- maybe it would be convient to get rid of Echidnians, especialy of Greez's faction? And also not to expose hints for the guidance of Eve.

  - Something completly diffrent that the DM couldnt think about.

Depending on how Doc manage this... things will occur.

----------


## DigoDragon

> "Sorry, Dcotor. I got infected. I'll keep doing my job, but it's better if I keep distance." she say in an offical and controled tone.
> 
>  "Gregorria ended up infected as well." she add.


"Hang in there; we will get through this and find the cure."





> -He can simply guide them on the locations of enemies and so on; gaining respect, but also suspicion.
> -He can make someone else look wise, like Gengar, if he want to hype him as candidate to be a future Archmagister.


Doc is going to do 50/50 on this plan. He wants to look competent in order to maintain some respect, but he doesn't want to look perfect. So Doc will act on Eve's information some of the time, then others he will intentionally let his guard down for Gengar to come up and be a hero as well. Doc wants it to look like they seem best as a team-- because Doc knows that him being a pony will be a problem for the goats topside to listen to him, but if Gengar is seen as a competent leader, Doc can team up with him as the goats should listen to another goat without problems.

Doc wouldn't mind letting Greez's faction get hurt, but he'll not take that option yet. They might be useful later.

Maybe.

----------


## igordragonian

Gengar get more respect as Doc plan.


'_We are close!'_ Eve get excited.

But... sudden and random(?) violence occur, outside of Eve's plans-


Gregorria all of the sudden start to attack Gorge, who doesn't bother to defend himself.
the other sick goats back off, not understadning what going on and what to do.


_;Ah. Well, you can feed the brainroot. It will be more convient.'_ Eve say in his mind.

----------


## DigoDragon

"We'll see about that," Doc mutters.

He gets into the fight to protect George. "Settle down, Gregorria!" he commands. Doc will use his assault rifle's stock end like an improvised club to hit Gregorria and get the goat's attention.

(1d20-1)[*6*]

----------


## igordragonian

Gregorria- her eyes are blank of expression, dodge nonchalantly and ram Gorge.
Doc know she has cantrips..


time to toll intative
Intative-
Gregorria 
(1d20+1)[*14*](14)



Gorge
(1d20-2)[*19*](19)


(Consitatuon save)
(1d20-2)[*18*](18)

---

----------


## DigoDragon

Initiative (1d20+3)[*16*]

Doc tries to protect George, spreading his wings like a shield. He command the goats. "Hold Greforria down!"

Commanding (Persuasion) (1d20+5)[*8*]

----------


## DigoDragon

Doc felt a jolt of pain down his spine. The sensation was not unlike a snail made of sandpaper, yet Doc never had an experience to actually compare it to. His wings quivered in retraction for a moment; He could not hide the pain of his body trying to twist unnaturally. Doc growled and forced his legs and wings out again, refusing to let the experimental curse get to him.

"*I. Said. Stop. NOW.*"


Using a point of Luck for a reroll on his check: (1d20+5)[*14*]

----------


## igordragonian

Gregorria is shocked by Doc's command for long enoigh for the other sick goats to pin her down 
She squirmed for a moment and stopped.
"What is going on?!" she barked with anger and confusion.
Greeda reached Doc.
"Are you ok?" she has wishpered

----------


## DigoDragon

> "What is going on?!" she barked with anger and confusion.
> Greeda reached Doc.
> "Are you ok?" she has wishpered


"You were attacking George," Doc tells Gregorria. "You were just standing there taking it like a female diamond dog," he then tells George.

"And no, I'm not okay. I'm rather concerned that the brainroot is controlling goats like puppets," he replies to Greeda.

Doc's wings hide behind his back in pain.

"I hope we're close, because we still don't know what this infection is, but it is definitely getting stronger the further we go. Gregorria, you got control of yourself?"

----------


## igordragonian

George can only pant, and patheticly try to stand up.
He doesnt seems to have much will to live.

Gregorria gritt her teeth.
"If I am gonna kill my useless brother, I'll remember that!" she beh.
Greeda look away. "Well... it would make sense. We are connected to it"
Genicka-https://derpicdn.net/img/2012/11/18/155663/large.png
with a wide geeky excited smile. "Oh! It most certianly can! From the books my parents left me-"
Greeda add context:"Her parents were bio-engineers"
"-The brainroot has a hivemind mode! At times it was very useful to coordinate armies during the war, but for some reason, the New Echidinian Order stop using it... and.. well.. it seems like an extremly weak version of it! The Brainroot really is far from it's glory days!"
She usually doesnt speak that much, and she helped Doctor Gregorr, but she seemed very passionate about bio-engineering.

Greez smirk. Nemesis roll her eyes- so much effort to save goat's life?

Khitty hold her belly and look sick from all the negative emotions around.

Gregorria squeaze away from the goats piling on her. 
 "Yes! When I murder, I will murder with my own will!"


In Doc's "mind"
(It isnt exactly "normal" telepathy- it"s more like the slug in his spine is used as a radio... sending Eve's voice straight to his brain)
_"Yes. My little pony. It's just ahead of you. Look, the brainroot is desprate for a snack. Expect him to try it more and more. Anyway, the next room, is the hall before the gates to the core. Things from the walls would try to eat you... and there are two computers at the sides of the gates, which control them. I think one of them went mad, I am not sure which of them"_

Gengar also aporach Doc. ".....Can we continue? Or should we stop?"

----------


## DigoDragon

> George can only pant, and patheticly try to stand up.
> He doesnt seems to have much will to live.


Doc checks on him, wondering if he can help restore some will to live? Maybe healing him a little would help?

Medicine check to examine (1d20+4)[*24*]






> Greeda look away. "Well... it would make sense. We are connected to it"
> Genicka-https://derpicdn.net/img/2012/11/18/155663/large.png
> with a wide geeky excited smile. "Oh! It most certianly can! From the books my parents left me-"
> Greeda add context:"Her parents were bio-engineers"
> "-The brainroot has a hivemind mode! At times it was very useful to coordinate armies during the war, but for some reason, the New Echidinian Order stop using it... and.. well.. it seems like an extremly weak version of it! The Brainroot really is far from it's glory days!"


"Okay, so the Brainrot is hungry from neglect and y'all are tasty meat cakes. Got it," Doc says. "I think being connected to it is going to really hamper us on this last leg of the trip."






> Nemesis roll her eyes- so much effort to save goat's life?


Doc wonders if the grump fairy will feel regret when Doc has saved her child from Greez. We'll see...






> In Doc's "mind"
> (It isnt exactly "normal" telepathy- it"s more like the slug in his spine is used as a radio... sending Eve's voice straight to his brain)
> _"Yes. My little pony. It's just ahead of you. Look, the brainroot is desprate for a snack. Expect him to try it more and more. Anyway, the next room, is the hall before the gates to the core. Things from the walls would try to eat you... and there are two computers at the sides of the gates, which control them. I think one of them went mad, I am not sure which of them"_
> 
> Gengar also aporach Doc. ".....Can we continue? Or should we stop?"


"We are going to continue. We're close, I can feel it. Like a... gut feeling," Doc explains.

"Now, I want the strongest up front. Who is good with computers? I want you with me up next. Then the weakest and then the rest. We march in two columns and be prepared for the walls to attack like it did when we were at the big mutation pool. Okay, we ready?"

Doc gets his weapon read to fight.

----------


## igordragonian

(Natural 20! Which is stuff I love to do big deal out. 
(also nat 1)

George's life seemed to be never be that great- he is a goat from "the old model", and considered geneticly inferior, and was never respected.
And now he became sick and mutated in horrfiting way, to the point he cant even be a foot soldier, just a recording machine for the brainroot.
As Echidnian... he has nothing, more or less. He isnt useful for the order in any way-
so either to heal his mutation to the point he can function, or... to teach him to apreciate his life as they are, against everything his society has taught him.



Genicka point at Gorge. "We can just feed the brainroot."

"Yeah!" Some of Greez's supporters echo her.
Gengar give his scary beh and glare.
"We have been over this already"

Greez roll her eyes.
"Oh. The softy lamb can stomach a sacrafice. That ok. Sooner or later, the brainroot will get it's pound if flash. Maybe a little cutsie lamb." he laugh and turn his head.


Doc wanting the strongest, trigger a competetion-
Greeda walk first, but Gore- https://derpicdn.net/img/2020/11/19/2491662/medium.png
interject her.
"Didnt the pony said the strongest?"
"Really?" Greeda raise an eyebrow. "You are challenging ME?"
Gru https://derpicdn.net/img/2017/1/4/1331667/medium.png
cackle maniacly. "Move you pair of fatties! I am the incercanation of Grogar! Hahahaha!"

Worse- Gruff who rival Gore, break off from the sick squad, wanting to join the squabble.
Greez chuckle, and send Nemesis.

----------


## DigoDragon

> George's life seemed to be never be that great- he is a goat from "the old model", and considered geneticly inferior, and was never respected.
> And now he became sick and mutated in horrfiting way, to the point he cant even be a foot soldier, just a recording machine for the brainroot.
> As Echidnian... he has nothing, more or less. He isnt useful for the order in any way-
> so either to heal his mutation to the point he can function, or... to teach him to apreciate his life as they are, against everything his society has taught him.


Doc considers the egg he has hidden away in his bag. He was planning to use it for himself. However... maybe... he could consider using it to fix some of the mutation in George instead. Assuming George survives. And Doc doesn't need it to fix any injuries he might yet sustain... there's a lot of unknowns is what Doc is trying to think in his mind.

"George, prove these neighsayers wrong and survive this quest. Maybe I can find a way to undo some of the mutation so you can have your other senses back."





> "Oh. The softy lamb can stomach a sacrafice. That ok. Sooner or later, the brainroot will get it's pound if flash. Maybe a little cutsie lamb." he laugh and turn his head.


"If the Brainroot eats you before me, I might provide a napkin," doc grumbled at Greez.







> Doc wanting the strongest, trigger a competition-


Doc is getting a little bit tired of foal-sitting.

"Alright, alright, knock it off the lot of you. I want Greeda and Nemesis up front to draw any attacks. Then Gore and Gruff to cover for them in melee. Gru, you're with me in row three to provide cover fire. Alright everyone else fall in line and lets get moving."

----------


## igordragonian

Gorge can't reply directly, but... he  nod.

(cant help but to refrence)

----

Greez laugh. "He won't eat me. I already gave my sacrafice."
Greeda and Gengar tense up at reffering of... sacrficing their baby brother, but say nothing.

For the New Echidnian Order, Greez's action were peak of morality.

----
Gore scuff:"You are not the boss of me!"

Greez laugh. "Play along. Let's see how far this farce go." with amuse.

Greeda stand on front glaring daggers at Nemesis.
Nemesis seems apathic. Beside, Vendeta, Doc and Life Knife everyone here were monsters. In her eyes, they were nothing more then corpses who needer a reminder of being corpses


Grape hurry and hug Gruff. "You show him Gruffy!"
Gruff push her away. "Are you stupid? I am sick!"

(Con saving throw DC 10 for Grape
(1d20)[*6*](6)

But they are finally arranging



_Finally!"_ Doc hear Eve in his brain through his spine.
And the squad enter

https://i.ibb.co/2MstMCB/20220914-130116.jpg
https://youtu.be/NfqdoTzdvRk

_"The Hall Before the Subconscious! Or the Hall Of Day Dreaming! There are two computers of my design at the sides of the gate, someone need to operate them to open the gates... one of them went mad about a century ago, I dont remember which of them"_

(the pink parts are flat- the red parts are flawed/sort of pits and very slippery.
There is a big mouth at the entrance and the middle. And lots of green infection stains.
to get to the computers, you either walk on the outer pink ring- close to the walls, or using the stairs, but it is less convient to reach the computers from there)


Genicka "Wow!" she gasp in awe.

----------


## DigoDragon

Doc continues to take charge. "Alright, avoid those pit-like areas. Let's take the left path. Watch the walls! Stuff is going to try and attack us from there, don't hesitate to fight it. We need to get to those two computers at the end. I bet we can turn off security from them."

"Life Knife, be ready to cast your buffs of the fighters so they can keep the Brainroot from eating us."

----------


## igordragonian

(the pink thing is rather narrow- in the middle about two-three can go through, near the walls.. one. Also, it enough to acccess *one* of the computers

----------


## DigoDragon

(you did say that it is harder to get to the computers from the center area, so I'm just going to pick one side and get to one of the computers quickly. It's a 50% to be the right one).

----------


## igordragonian

(Alright. So they walk on the far right path? In what order?)

----------


## DigoDragon

*Left* path. Same order, but since we were walking in two columns, we just alternate left and right person to go on the narrower path.

----------


## igordragonian

(Grape is.. _infected_)

Greeda walk around the green spot and so Nemesis.
Greeda jump like a goat, dodging a tongue tentacle, Nemesis isnt as lucky, wrapped in it.
She try to slash at it-
(disavanatage- because she is grappled)
(1d20+6)[*8*](8)
(1d20+6)[*7*](7) against AC 16

----------


## DigoDragon

(Honestly, I am assuming everyone is infected at this point cause I keep forgetting who isn't sick, lol)

Doc is... impressed that such a large goat still manages to move swiftly. Doc steps forward, not into melee however, and tries to free Nemesis by attacking the tentacle with his rifle.

Attack (1d20+3)[*23*]
Damage (2d6+3)[*15*]

----------


## igordragonian

(Well   at the first post with Squire Squad list I note, who is infected and other stuff.)

Doc gallop through Gore and Gruff, pushing one of them to step on a green spot, 
(I roll- 1-3 it's Gore, 4-6 it's Gruff.)
(1d6)[*4*](4)
then they themselves get grapplee by a *green* tentaclDC 8
(1d20)[*2*](2)+?



Doc shot point blank at the tongue thing right at.. the mouth thing. It hiss, bleed, and fall like a popped balloon, bleeding a pool of blood.
The whole room bleed in pain.
Nemesis scuff. 
"I could have dealt with it." she grumble.
Greeda ahead. "Yes! She could!"

Greez wait at the other end of the line, with Vendeta by his side.
Looking amused.

Khitty flew up- slow and clumsy, but flew.
She levitated on parallel to Doc
"I'll try to give support with my cantrips- it seems here the walls are more determined to eat us!"

----------


## igordragonian

(And.. right behind Doc, Gruff is entangled with a green tentacle thing from a green spot)

----------


## DigoDragon

Doc's wings seem to almost tap him on the back of the head, as if to remind him.

"Oh! Right, I have that."

Doc uses his wings to fly up like Khitty is doing. "Hey Greez! There's two computers! I bet my team will reach one before yours does!" Doc dares him to try to get him interested in this quest.

Doc will try to free Gruff:

Attack (rifle): (1d20+3)[*13*]
Damage (2d6+3)[*7*]

----------


## igordragonian

Doc with an accurate shot releaae the ex of the goat he sort of yes and no "date".

Greez laugh. "Behahaha! Sure! Why not! Come on!"
His squad form in line-


further info about the NPCs- https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...-Of-War-(IC-2)



1) General Nemesis Fighter lvl 6. 64/64 HP. AC: 13 +6 to attack 1d12+6 damage
2) Gore- HP: 11 AC 16 +3 to attack. Cantrip 1 lvl 1 spell slot.
3) Greez Hp: 28/28
4) Vendeta 16/16 HP
5) Gregorria-HP 7/7 AC 13 +2 to attack. 3 cantrips 2 lvl 1 spells. [Infected]
6) Grump  HP 7/7 AC 15 -1 to attack. all actions done in disavnatage
7)Gru- 9/9 hp AC 16 +2 to attack



Greez group intative- (charisma base)
(1d20+3)[*15*](15)


The Brainroot (1d20-2)[*15*](15)


Doc may roll with charisma or wisdom


Doc's team: (Khitty doesnt has to be in the line- and so Doc
Greeda- https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2272330

Gengar- HP: 18/18 AC: 15 +2 to attack. fear ability


Life Knife- Cleric of Sombra level 2 Abbysal Domain 9/9 HP AC: 13
https://mfov.magehandpress.com/2019/...omain.html?m=1

Dr. Gregorr- HP 9/10. AC 12 attack -2


Khitty- wizard (lvl 3) with leaning to transformation spells. 20/20 hp. AC: 14 


Gruff- HP 14/14 AC 16 +4 to attacks. Have second wind. Infected phase 1

Grape- HP 12/12 AC 13 +3 to attack proficent musician has guidance cantrip and 1d4 inspiration infected phase 1

Gasoline- HP 9/9 AC 16 +1 To attack. Exausted. Mutated to have changling transformation. infected phase 2

Gloria- HP 8/8 13 AC +2 to attack. Exausted. infected phase 2

Genicka- Stats- 8/8 hp. AC 14 +1 to attack. Proficent in Arcane. 1 cantrip, 1 level 1 wizard spell

Golly- HP 11 AC 14 +2 to attack

Geez- HP 8/8 AC 12 +1 to attack

Gorge- 
HP 5/7 AC 12 +0 to attack everything he does with.. disavntage at everything, as he is blind and mute. Mutatedinfected phase 2


3/6 medical kits.

----------


## DigoDragon

Charisma initiative: (1d20+3)[*13*]

----------


## igordragonian

Greeda
Gasoline
Gloria
Gengar
Dr. Gregorr
Life Knife
Gruff
Grape
Genika
Golly
Geez
George

Khitta and Doc can fly so Khitta should watch the upper half of the line and Doc the lower half.
--------



General Nemssis lead their unit, and get captured again, on parallel to Gore.
Nemesis cut the tentacle tongue with her monster busting blade.
The brainroot wobble and shriek again- dozens of mouthes open from the "ceiling", raining bloody vomit, yellow pus and gope everywhere. The rain isn't directly dangerouse, but it disgusting and stink. 
Gore use a fire cantrip (produce fire) but he is wrapped too much to hit.
Greez touch the tentacle tongue and.. it slither back to the mouth in the wall.
They keep going, Nemesis get to the half of the third of the room.

Gru and Grump still has to wait at the entrance part, and shocked when the mouth on the floor of the entrance, vomit out a mound of flash that get shaped into a pony, Gru and Grump panic and shoot it- but the bullets just go through it, and the holes are filled with a flashy goo.
The pony take color and shape, she laugh as she get a form
https://youtu.be/MUt-6GRuRm4


https://images-wixmp-ed30a86b8c4ca88...M9uo6JFXaPkE4A

an.. alicorn. Tall as Greeda probably.
"Oh golly-" she say with her high pitched voice.
"Bullets. Oh noooo... what a small helpless *alicorn* like me can do against them?" she laugh.


Golly the goat point at her and then herself.


Gregorria from her position beh. "What a *pony* doing here?! This is an Echidnian sacred place!"

The alicorn laugh again, still stand inside the mouth.
"Wow.. golly..  you really are bunch of dumb sheep-  the Echidnian Empire was MY idea!'

----

Doc's squad's turn.

----------


## DigoDragon

"Gengar, keep the group moving," Doc asks his second in command, while he goes to help his back line from getting caught by tentacles.

The alicorn is a weird thing to find here. Doc expected an avatar of Grogar or something. Does this pony seem familiar in any book Doc read in school?

History (1d20+2)[*19*]

----------


## igordragonian

This time Greeda is captured by another tentacle tonguw and only that, when she try to fight back, she launch herself right at the mouth in the wall. (natural 1)
It start to bite and eat her. (4 damage)

Gasoline is also captured and fail to release herself, but her parasite also infect the tongue-tentacle.

Gloria try to shoot and release Gasoline trusting Greeda to hang on, hitting the tentacle tongue forcing it to release Gasoline

Khitty try to help Greeda, by casting acid splash but miss- maybe because of the vomit rain.

The goats behind Genicka cant help effectivly.

About this alicorn- the goats seems to be in utter shock, Khitty.. not so much. But it's hard to tell,if it because she know something, or she never *show* a surprise.



Genicka stare wide eyed at the pony. "....The Archtemplar did say.. we have pony genes inserted into our ancestors before the war..."


the alicorn turn to look at Genicka.
"Oh. Golly. You make me blush. But yes. Without my genes you would have stayed grey and ugly, without magic.. like this one!" and gesture at Gorge.


Lore dump:
)It is a diffcult history roll.  Strong entities activly tried to hide it. But Doc rolled quite high)
.Doc... recall conspiracy theories: 
The basic history, was that Grogar has returned and united the non Equins into an Empire. Grogar has also succeeded in severing many of the important alliances of Equestria by causing a massacare at Twilight's Friendship Academy, and many groups, like the griffons and Diamond Dogs  have lost trust in the ponies.
Conspiracy theories claimed that a pony was the mastermind of the massacare, and a student of the academy.
None of them were confirmed, Equestria thrown it's legal weight to hush hush any seriouse talk about the massacare, which only helped to spread conspiracies.

There were unproven claims by ponies who have escaped Echidnian captvity, have claimed to see an alicorn among the inner circle of Grogar.
Traitors have claimed to worship the "Princess Of Power'.
Rumors in the fog of old war... on the other side, Seraphim were also just a rumor...



does Doc do anything else?

----------


## DigoDragon

"Come on, Greeda! Break out of there!" Doc commands her. He normally would be more... nice like a pony to encourage her, but Doc feels like being more assertive like a goat would feel right for this moment. At least, maybe his side will feel more comfortable taking orders if her sounded like a goatish leader? Or maybe Doc has no clue and is just guessing. Who knows.

He does fly a little closer to this alicorn, but says far enough from her to have a safe distance in case she attacks him.

"So... the massacre master of the Friendship Academy? The princess of power?" Doc asks. This is just a guess. Maybe this alicorn has an ego Doc can stroke to delay her. "To what do we owe the pleasure of meeting you here in Gutsville?"

----------


## igordragonian

The alicorn laugh again.
"Naughty conspiracies! I was a mere tiny adorable pegasi filly!" and change her shapw with a wet meaty sound, as flash "vines" have redisgned her into-
https://i.pinimg.com/550x/b1/39/f9/b...441c2b4464.jpg

"Golly, would you believe a sweet lil' ol' me would be capable of such sinister and geniouse scheme?" she cooe with a wide shining eyes.
"And why I am here? Well, Twilight Sparkle needed a scapegoat... and lil' helpless me was perfect for her-" she dramiticly raise a wing to her forehead.
Her legs seems to be stuck.
"Lord Tirek and then Grogar have saved me, and here I am- a shadow of a memory! You look like a pony with a thirst for truth! Do you want to hear more?'
and turn back to alicorn form with a wide, so wide smile.


Greeda halt the advancment of Doc's team, so Greez's team on the lead.


Meanwhile from the mouth in the middle four small creatures scatter- luckily with so many they are noticed.

https://www.zbrushcentral.com/upload...91736321d.jpeg

two go to Greez's team dircetion and the other two to Doc's team.
But they are still relativly far.
)60 feet from Greez's team, 90 feet from Doc's team)
Tongue tentacles lash toward the second half of Greez's team-Grump is captured.


and so the middle of Doc's crew-
Gengar is captured and so does Life Knife.


Slimey- salive pouring over Nemsis and Gore- Nemesis barely hold on and push forward, but Gore slide and fall into the flaw/pit.
Greez sigh and stop and sending a slimey tentacle to help him out and manage to drag him up.


Grump try to squeaze out of the tongue tentacle and fail.
Gru decide that the alicorn isnt the most immeadate danger after all, and shoot at the tentacle tounge and relase Grump.



Meanwhile, the wall mouth chomp at Greeda- (4 damage) (21/28 HP)
and, spear long fangs pull out, trying to stab who ever isnt captured on the front-

Gasoline squeaze away, but Gloria is stabbed by the fang-spear sprouting from the wall. (2 hp. Now Gloria is at 8/6 HP), she beh in pain.

Around the entrance the alicorn start.. to cough blood, and so the mouth she stand inside- rivers of gooey blood pour out.




Doc's squad's turn.

----------


## DigoDragon

> Her legs seems to be stuck.
> 
> "Lord Tirek and then Grogar have saved me, and here I am- a shadow of a memory! You look like a pony with a thirst for truth! Do you want to hear more?'
> and turn back to alicorn form with a wide, so wide smile.


_Ah, good to know._

Doc looks up a moment. "Um... so is this *your* brain we're in?"





> Gengar is captured and so does Life Knife.


_aw crud_.

"Hold that thought, darling." Doc flies closer to Life Knife and tries to free her from the tentacle thing by shooting it.

Attack (rifle) (1d20+3)[*7*]
Damage (2d6+3)[*9*]

"Greeda, *move*! Gengar, can you break free? Gloria, help him!"

----------


## igordragonian

"Oh no. Not at all" the curly alicorn answer with another giggle.
"The real me have much better things to o then to be a computer. But I did provide my *power*. The brainroot was Grogar was to preserve- where are you going?!"
Her lecture turn into a a wrathful hiss
"You are turning your back on ME?!" her eyes and horn glow with red light.
"I am tall! Beautiful! Cruel! You should be attracted to me! It doesnt make sense! I was supposed to be the perfect distraction! Knowledge and... never mind! DIE!"
The alicorn point her horn at Doc, preparing to send a beam- but she just dissolve into a formless flash.
"Error." A voice echo from the mouth where she came from. "Insufficent resources for fully realized simulation."

All the mouthes now say one after another-
"-insufficent-cresources."
Doc miss his shot.




Greeda beh furioisly- her pupils shrink, her muscles swell as she enter a *rage* fit.
"Insuffic-" the mouth that gnaw at her mamble.
"SHUTUP!!!" She beh, slam her flank at the mouth with all of her power, size and rage breaking all of it's teeth making it to shriek in pain.
)disavnatage for the brainroot's next round and advantage against it for the next round- broken teeth are flapping painful)

Thank to this pain, Gengar shrug off the tentacles that have captured him.

Gloria looking back shooting at the tongue-tentacle releasing Life Knife.

Greeda beh with fury, lower her head down as she charge forward, now on parallel to Nemesis! 
Gengar:"Quick! Let's us move while the brainroot still shriek!"

Doc's line take the lead!

But Greez's team doesnt sit idle. 
Nemesis and Gore right behind her push forward, but due to the pain, "waterfalls" of gooey bloody saiva flood, and making it troublesome to walk
)10 dex save or to slide)
And Nemesis fall right into the flashy pit, her head stuck in it.
Greez sigh and command Gore. "Go forward" and slide his way there to help her out and fail to pull the big pony, who were starting to chocke. Also things squirmed around them- but Greez's crew obdiently pushed forward.

One of the crawling crab-spider things dissapear from sight- the others do echoing clicking sounds as they rush toward their targets. (30 feet away- next round they will be able to engage) two of them to Greeda's direction.

)All Doc's team passes the saving throw!)
Greeda bite a tentacle tongue that were aimed at her- ripping it away, throwing it away.
Gengar push a tenatcle back to the wall with his head. 
Gloria.. is.. captured.


behind Doc's team a centiped skeletal like being- https://i.pinimg.com/originals/ae/71...2a2d2f0e43.png

 squirm out of a screaming mouth. It about meter long, clumsy, as it opposed head struggle over dominance- but it crawl after the last in line- George.

What Doc's actions an orders now?
They are almost half near way through.

----------


## DigoDragon

Doc glances back where the alicorn was, but quickly turns around and sees Greeda get even bigger than before.

_That goat is gonna be a Kaiju by tomorrow._

Ignoring his other thoughts about Prosperity, Doc concentrates on helping his team. "I didn't want to have this conversation anyway. Greeda, you're about to have company! Smash everything in the way! Khitty, use your spells to help Greeda engage those crab things when they reach her!"

"Life Knife, watch the team and be ready to heal. Gengar, keep pushing forward, you're doing well! Those at the back of the line, I'm engaging that centipede. Back me up!"

Doc hovers near the back of the line and fires at the centipede, trying to get it's attention. He whistles at it.

"Hey ugly! Over here!"

Rifle attack (1d20+3)[*11*]
Damage (2d6+3)[*9*]

----------


## igordragonian

Greeda beh in agreement, shaking with a burning rage, barely able to speak she jump over the flaw-pit, diving and smashing the spidery thing, it"s plasma flowed over her face.
Khitty fluttered heavily, but summoned a bubble of acid from  her curved horn and her her "mane" flowed as she hurled it against the monstoruse spider- it burned into a  bloody puddle. Both of those creatures have screeched as they died.

Gengar focused pushed forward bashing through a cruel and sharp tooth.

Doc almost oneshot the skeletal insect, shooting off one of it's heads. It how ever now was quicker and more decisive.
 Life Knife prepare her crystal while, Golly and Geez shoot at it, Gorge slink into the flashy wall not to get in the way- Golly miss but Geez hit and finish it off, sending tiny bones everywhere!

Doc's group is ahead!

The shrieks have stopped, but now the narrow passage, getting even thinner, as the ground *flex* and recoil.
for the front half of Doc's and Greez's team is now *difficult*.

There is no point for Greeda to get back to the path- she is just too big. And neither does Nemesis.
Gooey white things try to entangle Nemesis, but she is far too strong, and rhey ignore Greez.
Gore and Vendeta push forward slowly, a bit behind Doc's team while the spider-crab-scorpion things jump over Nemesis, she shake both of them off, just by flexing her muscles.
Greez, slupring and eating them.
Nemesis with a powerful jump get out of the left side of the flaw-pit standing right infront of Greeda's, both from the opposite sides of the central mouth.
Greez get back to the path.

Greez's team pass between tentacles and teeth-spears. But Gru is grappled and.. left behind.

Gore is a bit behind Gengar.

)Oh no.. maybe online dice are broken- I have rolled for some goats... 19,1,1,1)

Gengar charge forward with ease, but Gasoline, Gloria and Doctor Gregorr are captured and dragged directly to the mouthes of the wall, getting gnawed and chowed-
)Gasoline lose 3 hp now at (6/9)
Gloria lose 2 now at (5/8)
Dr. Gregorr lose 1 now at (8/10)

Greeda narrow her eyes, seems to be wanting to charge at Nemesis.

----------


## DigoDragon

"Greeda, focus on clearing a path for our side!!" Doc yells.

He flies in to tray and free his teammates. Doc starts with Dr. Gregorr. He pulls out his knife and stabs the mouth to get the doctor freed.

"Gengar, lead the front! Golly, Geez, help me free Gasoline and Gloria!"

Knife attack: (1d20+5)[*24*]
damage (1d4+3)[*6*]

----------


## igordragonian

Greeda clearly unhappy, grit her teeth and force herself to look away from Nemesis.
She run toward the stairs, maybe she could reach the left bio computer from there.

Doc dive and slash at the wall-mouth with a pegasi grace, forcing it to release Doctor Gregorr who hurry forward, not as much selfishness as not wanting to get in the way. (it still has 4 h

)natural 1) Golly slash with her scythe, but it get stuck in the flashy wall- it make the wall to bleed, but doesnt stop the mouth-wall.
Golly beh angerly, it will take a whole round to pull it out.
Geez has a better luck, as he one shot the mouth-wall that has captured Gloria, releasing her.

Gengar push forward, but blocked by a familiar gooey cartoon- Baphomet.
"Oowee. We sure got a score to settle! Being pushed around by a puny pony- it clear he is mind control you- dont force me to-'


"SHUTUP!' Gengar ram into Baphomet, injuring it

)9 damage- blunt damage is halved, so... 4)


Gengar and Gruff are on their way.
)about 75% of the way!)


A creepy demonic(?) mutated(?) pony crawl out of one of the wall-mouthes to block Gore's path. 
https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/i...VlhjA&usqp=CAU

Gore try to ram it, but it block Gore with it's own goat horns

Nemesis help Greez out and then walk on parallel to Greeda, 30 feet away from them,    a new character appear- the ceiling open a mouth and from there,elegantly jumping and landing a centaur
https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/i...D4qTA&usqp=CAU
She is about the height range of Greeda and Nemesis, a bell attached to her neck- like the fully fledged Echidnian knights have. Most of her body is very fuzzy some of it.. bald and red.
"Wow! So much chaos! And so deep in the brainroot! How toothy! Hahaha!" she laugh.
"But seriously- why are you betraying the Echidnian Order?" she ask.
(I imagine her with this voice- 
https://youtu.be/AOQdzPLS4og

Greez;"We are trying to find what is the problem and to heal it- and the pony doctor is stingey on sacrafices."


The centaur lady laugh. "Are you idiots? The brainroot is organic, even if it wasnt sick  are you trying to starve it to death? WHY did you stopped bring sacrafices? When you gave sacrafice every week everything was ok. Well sort of."


Greeda look at Doc. "I want to break her to pieces!"


Baphomet throw acidic goo at Gengar, injuring him (4 damage. Now at 18/14)

The demon pony's eyes glow in red- as it absorb something silvery from Gore
)4 damage. Now at 07/11 Hp)
Gore keep setoic expression.

The centaur point at Gruff, who suddenly aim his rifle and shot at Gengar's back- but thankfully only scratch his flank. (2 damage- now at 18/12)
Gengar look back.
"Gruff?!" he ask betrayed.
Greeda beh and about to jump and crush Gruff.
(Persuasion or deception 13 to stop her)

Doc's turn

----------


## DigoDragon

"Greeda, you said you wanted to break the centaur, so go do that!"
Persuasion (1d20+5)[*6*]


Doc aims a shot at Baphomet and fires. "Hey, your beef is with this puny pony!"
Attack: (1d20+3)[*8*]
Damage: (2d6+3)[*7*]

----------


## igordragonian

Doc manage to stop Greeda's rampage and turn it on thw cnetaur-

Greeda charge and ram her, making her spit blood. (15 damage)

"W-wait! Lets... negotiate! Now shall we?!"

----------


## DigoDragon

"We're long past negotiations," Doc replied. "We're at the part where you grovel to my Lady Daybreaker for mercy."

----------


## igordragonian

The Centaur:"But WHY are you here?"

----------


## DigoDragon

"We're here to stop the root cause of the disease that is infecting the goats," Doc answers. 

He starts to wonder if this is a distraction, and so Doc looks around to check on his team and make sure they're still doing okay.

----------


## igordragonian

The brainroot monsters stop attacking-
the squad even use tjis ceasfire to get closer, but Doc's reply make some of them.. puzzled.


The centaur woman tilt her head.
"But.. a pony has infected the brainroot on the first place. And the brainroot is starving- how can it fight such an infection? Things were bad for years, but this infection made everything worse, It"s goat damn hard to keep it in bay. Look-" she gesture at the bullet holes at the walls.
"You can hurt the Brainroot even more- but you cannot win- eventually the Brainroot will overwhelm you- but not without getting hurt- so a battle is in neither of our intrest- me and the brainroot also wish to stop this parasitic infection- so what do you say? Are you willing to negotiate?"

----------


## DigoDragon

"No dice," Doc shakes his head. "These goats might think I'm strange, maybe even a little crazy, but I consider them my friends and I am not negotiating turning any of them over to be your brain's dinner."

He points to his team. "These goats I mean, plus the unicorn and changeling. The other team we're... we're still working out what that relationship is." Doc shrugs.

----------


## igordragonian

The Centaur:"But even if you cure this infection  this is an organic entity- how do you expect it to survive?"


Gengar look at Gorge lost in thought.


Greez:"I gave my share already:"

----------


## DigoDragon

> The Centaur:"But even if you cure this infection  this is an organic entity- how do you expect it to survive?"


"Well perhaps you have outlived your usefulness," Doc suggests. He draws a number two in the air with a hoof. "Greed to push forward with my ambitions to lead these goats to victory, and we've proven the genetics to push forward against all odds. Looks like you're just a relic of the past."

----------

